# Gegenfrage: Beste Gildennamen



## Black Muffin (31. März 2008)

Da ich nur begrenzt Zeit habe, ohne die SuFu zu benutzen, stelle ich mal die Gegenfrage:

Was seid die wohl mit Abstand besten Gildennamen, die ihr zu Gesicht bekommen habt? 
Sei es jetzt in
-Coolness
-Lässigkeit
-Faszination 
usw...

Also die besten Gildennamen, die ich bisher gesehen habe, sind:

Elfenlied
Schnee im Sommer
Letalis
Exodus
Unhappyness
Ruin

und viele mehr... 
zum Abschluss noch einen:
<hatkeinensexgehtaberkara>
Und ja, die gibt es wirklich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (31. März 2008)

Bei mir aufen Server gibts folgende Gilden, die mir gut gefallen.

Disturbed
Omerta
Apostolat *hust*
Sin
Gefährten des Blutes

uvm

Das waren nur meine Favoriten.


----------



## NightCreat (31. März 2008)

der beste gildenname morgendämmerung^^  cool auf usnerens erver find ich noch eternal blood ich mag den namen einfach^^


----------



## Flapso (31. März 2008)

<Blueberry Yum Yum> 
<Skilled Casuals>(hat was für sich)
<my mom says im special>(die Liiiiebe ich :>)


----------



## Knightrider (31. März 2008)

da gibts an paar gute:
Hordenlich aufs Maul
<SpielerName>(darunter steht der gildenname)
ist Allianz versichtert


des sind die wo ich kenne^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (31. März 2008)

Flapso schrieb:


> <Blueberry Yum Yum>


Das Lied is voll geil^^

Ich find Corn nich schlecht

lg Fröggi


----------



## INF3RNO (31. März 2008)

<killst mich, log ich um>   immerwieder nice
<unser kleiner Pwnyhof>  auch zu empfehlen
<ein BashOr Kaffee> hammer

tja mehr falln mir auch ned ein^^


----------



## Jamaican (31. März 2008)

<Findet emo>  Klasse Name   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (31. März 2008)

Horde Safety Patrol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VK-Chilla (31. März 2008)

also auf ysera gibt es en paar geile

zb ne pvp gilde "Semper Fi"
dann noch Hordentlich aufs Maul gibt es bei uns auch wie anscheinend auf andren servern auch
dann gibt es noch Illuminati is aber copy
ahja und die in der ich im mom drin bin "Slaves of Darkness" find das is der beste name

mfg dabatos


----------



## EureDudheit (31. März 2008)

am besten bis jetzt hat mir
<Spielername>
<hat dem größten>
gefallen, find die idee  super und beschreibt den virtuelen längen vergleich ganz gut


----------



## simion (31. März 2008)

<<Im KLo brennt noch Licht>>
ROFL!!!


----------



## Forlara (31. März 2008)

Untotenschutzverein ist mein Favorit


----------



## Flapso (31. März 2008)

VK-Chilla schrieb:


> ahja und die in der ich im mom drin bin "Slaves of Darkness" find das is der beste name



No way x.X solche Namen sind einfach nur pseudo-ultra-cool-plus-imba-böse


----------



## Finke (31. März 2008)

Ulcus Molle


----------



## Rhundos (31. März 2008)

Also einmal:
-Flare ( war die beste Gilde aufm Server, hat sich aber leider teils aufgelöst )
- Hallo Wand^^
- o rly
-und dazu passend: "ya rly"
hmm...^^
dann noch
- ist besser als du
- Tauren zum Frühstück
- Hordentlich aufs Maul
^^


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2008)

schattenclan war mal mehr oder weniger gut...
ist aber zerfallen


----------



## luXz (31. März 2008)

hehe ich kenn gute 

-Ich morde für die Horde

-Fear gewinnt

-Alt F Fear

-Die Scharlachrote Latenz


----------



## Talismaniac (31. März 2008)

simion schrieb:


> <<Im KLo brennt noch Licht>>
> ROFL!!!


wegbrech.. immer wieder der bringer xDDDD


----------



## Sarkash (31. März 2008)

-There's no RL only AFK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (31. März 2008)

HARZ4 POWER GAMING


----------



## Trendy0Eistee (31. März 2008)

@TE: Kann es sein das du auf Blutkessel spielst? Da gibts alle Gilden die du genannt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst finde ich "Axia" noch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber "Ruin" ist der beste Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoblino (31. März 2008)

KLÄN auch mal ein Geiler Name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katla (31. März 2008)

Was ich ziemlich witzig finde ist
"Yoghurt ohne Knochen"
"CSI Ogrimmar"
"Kill mich und ich logg um"
"imba heroes"
"Allianzversichter"
"...hat´n Großen"
"Die Horde klaut bei KiK"
"dei mudda"
"Hordentlich auf die Nuss"

Und besonders coole sind
"Share the Pain"
"purged"
"Odium"
"ANGELSTRIKE" (auch wenn einen die Allys aus der Gilde immer nur angreifen wenn man im Kampf ist und sie 5:1 überlegen sin ^^)

Das waren so meine aba gibbet noch andere gute bei denen ich vor lachen aufm Boden lieg 

Mfg Katla


----------



## NeroLovesBuffed (31. März 2008)

Flapso schrieb:


> No way x.X solche Namen sind einfach nur pseudo-ultra-cool-plus-imba-böse




zunächst mal dickes /SIGN


95% aller RP-Gildennamen find ich total lächerlich

mit was ich am allerwenigsten klarkomme, sind gilden mit " ´`^" wo es nich hingehört oder aber gildennamen die halb englisch halb deutsch sind.

Bsp: Shâdowrítter

da bekomm ich echt krampfanfälle

funnamen>all


----------



## Altrax (31. März 2008)

Ich habe mal gehört das es eine gilde gibt die "Dönerladen" heißt^^


----------



## Nagostyrian (31. März 2008)

epixX society of no rl


----------



## Schnapsleiche (31. März 2008)

Also hier mal ein paar....
<Hordentlich aufz Mowl>
<Stofftanks>
<ist Allies zum Frühstück>
<Souther Shore Sängerchor>
<Allianz versichert>
<Imbanatics>

und jetzt mein Favourit:
<müslimüslimjamjamjam>


----------



## Ulterior (31. März 2008)

Ich habe mal den Gildennamen "Six Feet Undercity" gesehen, fand ich ganz amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seymerbo (31. März 2008)

die lustigsten sind für mich auch die besten


----------



## Tafkatb (31. März 2008)

Mir fallen da noch ein:

Sapt Girls don´t say no

Hordisch by Nature

CSI Undercity

FearLOL

Angstblase Ruhestein

Klein und Gemein 

Leeroys Legion


----------



## Tarvork (31. März 2008)

Da gibt es noch ein paar lustige

AFK Liebe Machen
Sesamstrasse
Rosenkrieger 

die finde ich am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (31. März 2008)

Adel des Mondes
Goldene Hand


----------



## Morcan (31. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Bei mir aufen Server gibts folgende Gilden, die mir gut gefallen.
> 
> Disturbed
> Omerta
> ...



Durotan ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infarma (31. März 2008)

No Skill just Epics


----------



## buddabrot (31. März 2008)

Sarkash schrieb:


> -There's no RL only AFK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




geil


----------



## Akaya (31. März 2008)

CSI Ogrimmar
Grillfreunde Durotar
Molten Core Co KG


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

<Zapped girls cant say No>


----------



## Thranduilo (31. März 2008)

Born to Wipe

einfach nur ne geile gilde^^


----------



## Darknêss11 (31. März 2008)

sehr geiler name is auch <tote kekse krümeln nicht> ^^


----------



## Raminator (31. März 2008)

Die Gallier 
auch geil


----------



## _Mooni_ (31. März 2008)

<The Dead Undead>
<nextTopfmodel>
<Allianzversichert>
<NarF>
<ist Nachtaktiv>
<Hellcome to Heaven


----------



## Mokrar (31. März 2008)

Geil bei uns aufm server :

Eternal Blood

Mohnkuchen

Die Horde rennt

Seisen Densetsu


----------



## boindall (31. März 2008)

ich find

<Rhapsody Raid Club>
<Licht und Schatten>
 und <Restart>

ganz geil


----------



## CoHanni (31. März 2008)

also auf unserem server:

< tote kekse krümmeln nicht>

< die milch machts>

<spielt mit lenkrad>

<wants to buy epic kekse>

<Law and Hordler>

<smile and die>

<schokoriegel inc>(member hießen schokobons, mars, smartie, etc^^)


----------



## Cayetana (31. März 2008)

- kill mich und ich logg um xD
glaub sone gilde gibs auf jedem server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (31. März 2008)

<Im Klo brennt noch licht>
<Fat Kidz hard to kidnap>
die besten die ich jeh gesehen habe


----------



## BadVoodoo (31. März 2008)

irgendeine Gilde
Legion of Trööt
Trolling Stones
Die Gummibärenbande
HordRock
Verrückt nach Ally


----------



## Darkisde (31. März 2008)

bei uns auf dme Server find ich geil

<BEEP BEEP I`M A JEEP>
<Ritter der Kokusnuss> (hat sich umbenannt)


----------



## Autark (31. März 2008)

huhu,

also auf unserem Server gibt es zum Beispiel:

"Nachtsturm" (mal n deutscher, gut klingender name)
"Cultur Orbis"
"Gestiefelte Kater.Inc"
"Für die Horde"
"Scuto"
"Bollwerk der Horde"
"group wipers" (ich war mit denen in ner ini... die nehmen den namen wörtlich :-( )

aber mein absoluter fave, den ich im BG gesehen habe ist:

"Ach Sie suchen Streit" (schönen Gruß an die Böhsen Onkelz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Frohes Zocken

Jazz


----------



## ravenFlasH (31. März 2008)

@BlackMuffin
Du scheinst wohl auf Bk zu spielen, oder?


----------



## Betrunkener (31. März 2008)

affenjungs inc
jünger der horde
ANG

...frostwolf ftw^^


----------



## Re4liTy (31. März 2008)

spontan fällt mir ein:

<gib mir dein pausenbrot>


----------



## Kellner38 (31. März 2008)

Eisesglut, Ordus Oculi, das Legat


----------



## evolution154 (31. März 2008)

ich find <WerDasLiestIstTot> cool... hab ich aber nur einmal gesehn^^


----------



## xDxDxD (31. März 2008)

Auf meinem server finde ich die 3 erfolgreichsten gilden auch am besten von dengildennamen^^

1.Network Knights
2.Aggroculture
3.EF BIE EI


----------



## alexaner666 (31. März 2008)

"Equilibrium"(exzellenter deutscher Metal) und "Hordentlich aufs Maul"


----------



## hiddi (31. März 2008)

bei uns gibts ne gilde mit dem name 
w000t mein favorite xD
Ritter der Kokosnuss 
<kann man nich looten>
jo mehr fallen mir jez nich ein^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (31. März 2008)

Von meinem Server her kenn ich leider nicht allzu viele
Gildennahmen, doch einer der scönstin ist noch:

<Enclaved>


----------



## Xining (31. März 2008)

<lachend in die Kreissäge> ,ich musste so abfeiern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R4ptor01 (31. März 2008)

"We raid naked"


Auch sehr geil xD sind auf Zuluhed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als ich die gesehen habe musste ich auch erstmal lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renkin (31. März 2008)

The Look of Blasphemy

meine alte Gilde die ich aber (leider) verlassen hab weil die nie geraidet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

No Real Life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ill Mortality

Hostile 
                            Die beiden besten Hordegilden auf Blackhand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Legion der Horde

....


Und meine jetzige Gilde die "Empfänger" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (31. März 2008)

Lag mich am Arsch =) 

saugeil ^^


----------



## Arondor (31. März 2008)

<Die zwei lustigen drei>
<Rebellion> (hier bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
<Chromatic> (die wohl beste Gilde auf unserem Server)
<krlyxcssj Goldverkäufer> (bin mir nichtmehr sicher obs die noch gibt =(...)


----------



## Yunita (31. März 2008)

ich finde R A I D sehr kreativ auf meinem server.....

nein cool finde ich

Liperte et Pitere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder Beschützer von Azeroth ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja eigenlob stinkt ich weiß , is aber so xD)


----------



## Padawurminator (31. März 2008)

Interssant ist hier vor allem, dass hier Namen genannt wurden, diee auch bei den "miesesten Gildennamen" genannt wurden. Geschmäcker sind  mal wieder sehr verschieden, was `? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravenFlasH (31. März 2008)

Auch sehr geil, auf Durotan EU anzutreffen...
"Critical Luders"


----------



## Akaya (31. März 2008)

Germanys next tophordi


----------



## Murradin (31. März 2008)

kann bei uns nur für die allis sprechen.....

- CSI Khaz Modan (ich finds gut^^)
- Hartz Fear
- Reflect
- Baruk Khazad   (beste überhaupt)
- Ein Lustiger Haufen
- Aggro Sturmwind

naja das wars... BK FTW


----------



## Yunita (31. März 2008)

Padawurminator schrieb:


> Interssant ist hier vor allem, dass hier Namen genannt wurden, diee auch bei den "miesesten Gildennamen" genannt wurden. Geschmäcker sind  mal wieder sehr verschieden, was `?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja klar. 

Jeder Geschmack ist anders.
Der Eine mag es der andere nicht.

Mich würde es eher beängstigen wen auf einmal allen , alles gefallen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerias (31. März 2008)

"Seniorenstift Stratholme"... leider gibts die net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltimus (31. März 2008)

Padawurminator schrieb:


> Interssant ist hier vor allem, dass hier Namen genannt wurden, diee auch bei den "miesesten Gildennamen" genannt wurden. Geschmäcker sind  mal wieder sehr verschieden, was `?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt.

Meine Favoriten sind:
Aurora
Disturbed Equilibrium
Nightfall
Relic
und Pathfinder(ok,meine Gilde,aber der Name hat was, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mfg Balti


----------



## Hacksley (31. März 2008)

Play Doh Knetspaß!!!!


----------



## hirni (31. März 2008)

BadVoodoo schrieb:


> irgendeine Gilde
> Legion of Trööt
> Trolling Stones
> Die Gummibärenbande
> ...



Onyxia lässt grüssen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nidhogg 2oo8 (31. März 2008)

Name
<has a big PvPenis>
Hab ich mich totgelacht beim ersten mal XD


----------



## LiangZhou (31. März 2008)

Eisesglut
Die fröhlichen Wanderer
Anglerverein Booty Bay

Und Ace of Spades 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cooldown (31. März 2008)

Twink gilde : Ich log um, wenn du mich poppst!
Und das geile ist, man wir wirklich kaum noch umgelegt von Ally´s ... vllt bilde ich mir das auch nur ein^^
lg Cooldown


----------



## Katze (31. März 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Da ich nur begrenzt Zeit habe, ohne die SuFu zu benutzen, stelle ich mal die Gegenfrage:
> 
> Was seid die wohl mit Abstand besten Gildennamen, die ihr zu Gesicht bekommen habt?
> Sei es jetzt in
> ...


LOOOOOL YEAH blutkessel ftw !!!


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (31. März 2008)

bei mir 
<rumsbums berserkerjungz>  da aber dann immer die buchstaben groß und klein AlSo So In EtWa
<Gildet nicht>
<Skill is natural>
<Unterstadt Triaden> meine^^
<Girls der Horde> weiß net ob es die noch gibt war glaub ich nur fake 
weil jeder rein wollte aber nur mädchen zugelassen waren^^


----------



## Nidhogg 2oo8 (31. März 2008)

oder auch toll:
<boom boom kopf geplatzt> xD


----------



## Thalveas (31. März 2008)

gibt so viele verrückte menschen die noch verrückterere ideen haben_))

is also alles geschmacksache










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (31. März 2008)

Ich sag nur Hordler Gilde "ist Allianz versichtert"^^


----------



## Fireflyer (31. März 2008)

Nett finde ich

<Balett ist Ausgefallen>
<Juventus Taurajo>
<ThunderBluff Basejumpers>


----------



## Katze (31. März 2008)

Trendy0Eistee schrieb:


> @TE: Kann es sein das du auf Blutkessel spielst? Da gibts alle Gilden die du genannt hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ruin ftw !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein schami und mage is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wer seid ihr im game ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pls antwort >.<


----------



## Massiv40000 (31. März 2008)

nett fand ich auch
<crit happens>


----------



## it's magic (31. März 2008)

> Was ich ziemlich witzig finde ist
> "Yoghurt ohne Knochen"
> "CSI Ogrimmar"
> "Kill mich und ich logg um"
> ...




spielst auf nefarian wa? ^^ CAPSLOCKSTRIKE is schon ne asi gilde xD


btt ^^ <Gnome stole my> bike ftw =D


----------



## Lebensmüde (31. März 2008)

welche ich bei uns auf´m Server gut finde sind:

*<epoch>* (wohl mit die beste Gilde, alleine die schlichte Schriftweise gefällt mir)

*<devil my cry>* (mit epoch vom Erfolg gleichzusetzten, glaub ich)

*<V E N D E T T A>* (genauso geschrieben, ziemlich stylisch unterm Namen)


und vom Witz her:

*a warlock solen my iPod* (ick muss immer sofort schauen ob meiner noch da is wenn ich das lese :-) )


----------



## Haggard215 (31. März 2008)

UnserServerIstDown ...war vor BC mal auf Tirion ...war immer ganz lustig, weis nicht obs die Gilde noch gibt


----------



## Katla (31. März 2008)

jojo spiele auf Nef ^^ bin die Nefkriegerkuh Whité ^^

Mfg Katla


----------



## venzo (31. März 2008)

mir gefällt am besten
<Unbekannte Entität>


----------



## ChoSeungHui (31. März 2008)

Baumschubser Heros


----------



## it's magic (31. März 2008)

<Schielende Wiesel> auch nice ^^


----------



## Joib (31. März 2008)

omg ich lach mich grade kaput über <spielt mit lenkrad>
danke! ein schöner lacher am abend ;D


----------



## Stibo (31. März 2008)

<Es war Notwehr>
ist auch n total toller Gildenname! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lnvul (31. März 2008)

Betrunkener schrieb:


> affenjungs inc
> jünger der horde
> ANG
> 
> ...frostwolf ftw^^



was soll an den Namen so gut sein? Nur weil die Gilden erfolgreich sind? 

vote affenjungs inc 4 uncoole namen xD


----------



## Prixx (31. März 2008)

endeffect
Nich die Mama!
PoG Reloadet
Shin
Obscurus
usw...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GermanTrasheR (31. März 2008)

<Grand Theft Kodo>

XD immer wieder geil


----------



## palada (31. März 2008)

<Sportangelclub Silithus> giebts noch bei uns oder auch
<Hundesöhne>


----------



## Janica-Damira (31. März 2008)

Auf dem RvD gabs mal den "Booty Bay Beach Club" ^^


----------



## DerSensenmann (1. April 2008)

"Bei Seite bin Arzt"


----------



## Alcasim (1. April 2008)

Bei uns laufen nen paar Gilden rum die man mit dem Namen verbindet

zB

<hat auch Gefühle>

Aber mein persönlicher Favorit:

<klaut bei KIK> (die Gildenwerbung ist geil xD)

Was dann soviel heisst wie

Com
<klaut bei KIK>


----------



## Niyá (1. April 2008)

<weint wenns blitzt> bin auch weg gebrochen vor lachen


----------



## Bonifaz (1. April 2008)

Ok bei uns

<einer Stirbt IMMER>
<Todeswunsch>
<Helden aus zweiter Reihe>
<kein Abend ohne WIPE>
<will auch mal Käptn sein>
<Samariterbund>

ach ja

<Gnome Party Raider>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (1. April 2008)

Grand Theft Kodo > all


----------



## ähhh (1. April 2008)

Best of Gilneas

Angelfreunde Alterac
Cursed Legion
delictum et nex
Out of Range
Zero Tolerance
Zero Tolerance Brut

und ne Ally Gilde 
senseless


----------



## Valiel (1. April 2008)

Tafkatb schrieb:


> Mir fallen da noch ein:
> 
> Sapt Girls don´t say no
> 
> ...



LOL Angstblase Ruhestein find ich lustig ^^...

Bei uns gibts nicht so tolle Gildennamen find ich.. 

Unsere heisst Gladius et Aegis, also nichts besonderes. Aber nette Leute

CSI Undercity is auch lustig hehe^^


----------



## Groncalonic (1. April 2008)

<Tot von unten> (only Gnomen-Gilde) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<Orgrimmars Badeverein>


----------



## vooDoo-Theos (1. April 2008)

<Hearts Fear>


----------



## it's magic (1. April 2008)

> <Tot von unten> (only Gnomen-Gilde)



wie machen die das in inis? gnome haben keine heal klasse ^^


----------



## Siilverberg (1. April 2008)

Lebensmüde schrieb:


> welche ich bei uns auf´m Server gut finde sind:
> 
> *<epoch>* (wohl mit die beste Gilde, alleine die schlichte Schriftweise gefällt mir)
> 
> ...



Mal Ganis Zocker stimmts?^^

Naja Hier Wären aber auch noch Fichte,  Myth, Deagh Durachd und Rise of Legends (in der bin ich) zu nennen


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. April 2008)

<DIE HORDE KLAUT BEI KIK>
<Rosa Armee Fraktion> (PvP Gilde mit Rosahaarigen Gnomen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

nicht witzig aber gut finde ich noch

<In Harmony> (ehemals beste Gilde auf Lothar)


----------



## Tharinn (1. April 2008)

Den besten Namen bekomm ich leider nicht mehr komplett zusammen, vor ein paar Monaten sind mir mal drei Leute von <... und jetzt sheep doch bitte mal einer Onyxia!> über den Weg ... es hat ne Weile gedauert, bis ich mich von dem Lachanfall erholt hatte ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyfear (1. April 2008)

>Thralls Pizzaboten<

x)


----------



## AerobicClub (1. April 2008)

meine Nr. 1 ist
<Aerobic Club Destromath> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KlausIV (1. April 2008)

Die Komabrutalen

Gruss an alle von Ysera, aber jedesmal wenn ich diese Gilde sehe muss ich schmunzeln ...


----------



## -SD-Nightshine (1. April 2008)

auf blackrock SILENT DEATH natürlich
- <HARMONY>
- < Last Try>
- <Go Down like titanic>
- <Rosaroter Ponyhof>
und mein favorit natürlich
<Deftiges aus der Dose>


----------



## Qlimarius (1. April 2008)

Also auf unserm Server sieht man auch recht selten solche witzige Gildennamen.. der inzige der mir aufgafallen is war ne Gilde namens <Affen mit Waffen>... aber es geht ja nich um lustige sondern um gute ne^^

ich hätte da z.B. die (soweit mir bekannt) die beste Ally Gilde unsres servers <Trinity Inc.> ich weiß nich.. is schon aussagekräftig
Die Gilde in dem ich mit meinem Main bin hat auch nen recht coolen Namen <The Earthquake> sagt auch was aus^^
Was zum Trend wurde sind Lateinische Gilden Namen wie z.B. <legio qui umbra> meine twink Gilde zu Deutsch Die Legion der Schatten (wahr ursprüchlich als Schurken Gilde gedacht, was uns aber dann doch als Blödsinn erschien^^)
aber sieht man auch tagtäglich was uns erst zu spät aufgefallen ist


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. April 2008)

<Dolch und Tulpe>

Der wohl beste Name, der mir jemals unter gekommen ist. Keine Ahnung warum...^^


----------



## Nemesis Cain (1. April 2008)

Abteilung Ahnungslos


----------



## Tear (1. April 2008)

Bananenbiegerei Booty Bay


----------



## Artemos (1. April 2008)

suche keine gilde  ( na klar jetz nich mehr^^)

Mercenaries of the Horde (hört sich irgendwie gut an)

Garde der Gnade (klingt noch besser^^)


----------



## Sarthek (1. April 2008)

Booty Bay Beach Boys


ka obs schon wer geschrieben hat aber der name is nice


----------



## Miauuu (1. April 2008)

Believe it or Not  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waldfee007 (1. April 2008)

naja, hab grad mit nem rl kumpel ne neue gilde gegründet und da wir ab und zu besoffen iwelchen scheiß im ts sabbeln heißen wir laut zitat eines kumpels

"imba rimba zimba" =P


----------



## Bloodbone (1. April 2008)

Gilde Gildenlos


----------



## Seryma (1. April 2008)

*Synchron Schwimmverein Silbermond* =D =D =D


----------



## Castro (1. April 2008)

meine alte Gile die sich leider aufgelöst hat hieß  " Ausweider ". Sehr cooler Name für ne Hordengilde wie ich finde.


----------



## saat4ever (1. April 2008)

lol, der lustigste name 

<auf dem klo brennt noch licht>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowelve (1. April 2008)

"Im Klo brennt noch Licht" ist eine Hordengilde bei uns auf Senjin, genau wie "Die Ente brennt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weitere coole Namen:
- Easy Mode
- HateCrew
- remember the name (aufgelöst)
- sitzt nackt vorm PC
- Mortal Wombat (Die tanzen immer nackt nur mit Wappenrock gekleidet, lustige Gilde^^)


----------



## Megaloh (1. April 2008)

@Black Muffin--->Du spielst wahrscheinlich auf dem Server Blutkessel! Da hast du aber einen bekannten Gildennamen vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und zwar die PvP Gilde auf der Seite der Allianz "Thanatos"!!!

Warum ich gerade diesen Namen für eine PvP Gilde ziemlich angesagt finde, lässt sich einfach erklären. "Thanatos" ist in der Griechischen Mythologie, der Gott des Todes und auch Sigmund Freund verwendete das Wort "Thanatos" für den Todestrieb. 

Geiler Name oder nicht?

ERBLICKT DAS ANLITZ DER "THANATOS" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (1. April 2008)

Der beste Gildenname ganz kla :

Affenjungs Inc


----------



## Ohulor (1. April 2008)

Bei uns auf dem Server find ich gut:

Blackjack und Nudeln
Arschpull Eliteverein


----------



## Daerodior (1. April 2008)

Ich hab mal <eats Brocoli> gesehen.


----------



## Raema (1. April 2008)

bei uns auf BR gibts ne hordengilde namens
<go down like titanic>
und weil der größte Ganker des Servers in der Gilde ist passend dazu :
<go down like [playername]> auf Allianzseite (ka ob sowas anprangern is, ich nenn den namen lieber nicht direkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich glaub die BR'ler wissen wer gemeint ist)


----------



## Nintendocore (1. April 2008)

"welcome to the ignore"

heißt ne gilde auf unserem server

oder 

"pirates of the carribean"

(falls die schon genannt wurden... sry^^)


----------



## campino76 (1. April 2008)

<Nackt auf Ambossar>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten wie schon genannt:
<auf dem klo brennt noch licht>
<sitzt nackt vorm PC>
...usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (1. April 2008)

Ich hab mit nem Rl Kumpel zusammen so ne Mini Fungilde gegründet (sin halt nur unsre Twinks drin). (Gold auf Gildenbank einzahlen FTW!) die nennt sich:
<hat das Mana schön>
Priester, Schami un Mage drin xD

Ansonsten fand ich noch ganz cool:
<Thralls Gardisten> (gibts net mehr)
<Bloody Senshi> (gibts auch net mehr)
<Schwarze Rose> (die gibts noch)
und natürlich die Gilde dies wohl überall gibt:
<Hordentlich aufs Mowl>

Gruß,
Dirrty aka Anubris, Der Mithrilorden


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (1. April 2008)

Den höchsten Coolnesfaktor hat ganz klar >>La Santa Muerte<<


----------



## Redis (1. April 2008)

Unsere Gilde nennt sich      DIVINE   zu deutsch ----  göttlich xD


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2008)

so hier noch was von durotan,

also meine gilde: *Incredible* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (find hat schon was)
*Amnesia* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja is irgendwie auch cool
*Critical Luders* den find ich einfach nur hammer  
*RestartT* sind glaub ich die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Symphony of Destruction* die ham alle einen an der waffel aber sind echt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Omerta* das hört sich einfach geil an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


dann auf anu´barak
*Acumen* (die besten des Servers) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf Nefarian
*Verein für freundliche Gnome eV* glaub aber das es die gar nicht mehr gibt

Gildennamen die ich mal irgendwo gehört/gelesen hab
*Der kreuzende Brennzug* da bin ich so abgebrochen vor lachen 
*OMG Lasercats Mew Mew* da musst ich auch erst mal schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*OMG Laserguns Pew Pew* da auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



und auf allen Servern
die Giga gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hatte zuviel smilies drin OO


----------



## Erim (1. April 2008)

Ich finde bei uns die Gilde

*"Helden aus zweiter Reihe" *

nicht schlecht.


Immer wieder lustig ist dagegen

"Brüderschaft der Allianz"


... Brüderschaft... lol... ich schmeiss mich weg ^^


----------



## SpRuDel619 (1. April 2008)

Ich hab mal vor langem <Bück dich fee wunsch is wunsch> gesehen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terrordar.Williám (1. April 2008)

<Lieber Du als der Heiler>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (1. April 2008)

Lustige Gildennamen:
<Ich morde für die Horde>
<LOL AG>
<DER MOB> (noobgilde :// davon gibts "der mob1 und der mob 2" ^^)
<Unskilled> 
---------
Einfach nur arme Gildennamen: 
<Die grusel gilde>
<die feier gilde>
<Alianz der verückten> (total falsch geschrieben aber naja..^^)
------------
Imba-Gilden (beste aufn server):
<InRage>
<Eternity>
<Ancient>
-------------


----------



## Apuh (1. April 2008)

<Ein Keksbäcker sieht rot>
<Seelengebunden>

(Spielername)
<ist AFK>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanniballus (1. April 2008)

Also bei uns sind die etwas einfallsreicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Du nicht nehmen Kerze

2. Willkommen auf der Ignor

3. Guck nich so Du Knilch


----------



## Jo_1984 (1. April 2008)

Ganz klar....AES SEDAI... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welcher auch noch gut ist, ist Bankchars United


----------



## Shieldbreak (1. April 2008)

< Silme na Taure > cool 
< Death or Glory > hat was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

<BikiniBottomAirforce>

Weiß allerdings nicht, obs die noch gibt.


----------



## Kloppste (1. April 2008)

<Spielername>
Und noch 2 Schurken 

^^das ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krassos (1. April 2008)

auf anetheron:

>Mastfreie Zucht<

natürlich nur für kühe^^


----------



## Scarloc. (1. April 2008)

Ich mag meinen Gildennamen 
<Gnomentod GmbH und CoKG> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sonst sind auch noch nice:
<avoid>
<Imbanatics>
und natürlich <Ragefire Farmstatus> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SavagePoetry (1. April 2008)

ich find bei uns auf tirion einige:

-Du zuerst

-Hubba Bubba Affenarsch

- chaos kücken crew

- einer Stirbt immer

-Zwerge allein im wald

wir wollten uns eigentlich  Leicht und Cross nennen

- Donnerbräu Legion

find ich a bissl abwechslungsreicher als 100  xxx der allianz oder xxx der Horde


----------



## Eisblut83 (1. April 2008)

On Top immernoch << Findet Emo >>   Echt der hammer xD


----------



## Laffytaffy63128 (1. April 2008)

<Dolche und Gabbana>


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2008)

hier nochmal aktualisiert
so hier noch was von durotan,

also meine gilde: *Incredible*   (find hat schon was)
*Amnesia* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja is irgendwie auch cool
*Critical Luders* den find ich einfach nur hammer  
*RestartT* sind glaub ich die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Symphony of Destruction* die ham alle einen an der waffel aber sind echt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Omerta* das hört sich einfach geil an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann auf anu´barak
*Acumen* (die besten des Servers) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf Nefarian
*Verein für freundliche Gnome eV* glaub aber das es die gar nicht mehr gibt

Gildennamen die ich mal irgendwo gehört/gelesen hab
*Der kreuzende Brennzug* da bin ich so abgebrochen vor lachen 
*OMG Lasercats Mew Mew* da musst ich auch erst mal schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*OMG Laserguns Pew Pew* da auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Kuhschubsclan* tauren only 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Molkerei Thunderbluff*
*Badeverein Sturmwind*
*CSI Warsong/Alterac/Arathi*
*Die Bämser* ok ich musste eher über den typen lachen der denkt das würde cool klingen aber ich musste lachen


und auf allen Servern
die Giga gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hatte zuviel smilies drin OO


----------



## Black Muffin (1. April 2008)

Ja, ich spiele auf Blutkessel Allianzseite namen Migros  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schreibt mich an!^^


----------



## Arondor (1. April 2008)

was mir vorhin nicht eingefallen ist.... gaanz am anfang meiner WoW Karriere hab ich mal ne Gilde geseh die
<nohsneruh United> hieß. (das erste wort von rechts nach links lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## EnemyOfGod (1. April 2008)

Der geilste Name ist immer noch "Die Horde"


----------



## Nenji (1. April 2008)

Theradras - EU 

<faNatix>

die rulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (1. April 2008)

Megaloh schrieb:


> @Black Muffin--->Du spielst wahrscheinlich auf dem Server Blutkessel! Da hast du aber einen bekannten Gildennamen vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


eig nur noobs bei thanatos aber, i <3 thanatos wenn sie SG machen D
meine faves auf BK sind : crit happens, ruin, schnee im sommer und elfen lied, achja und axia und fate natürlich ^^


----------



## Gast20180212 (1. April 2008)

Vorsicht bissig

AFK Liebe machen

bremst nicht für Zwerge

Sitzt nackt vorm PC

spielt mit Lenkrad

Just Muh


----------



## Megaloh (2. April 2008)

Kátzé schrieb:


> eig nur noobs bei thanatos aber, i <3 thanatos wenn sie SG machen D
> meine faves auf BK sind : crit happens, ruin, schnee im sommer und elfen lied, achja und axia und fate natürlich ^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke dass du mich als Noob bezeichnest und den rest von uns, darf ich mal fragen wie du zu dieser meinung kommst?

Man darf nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, also dass heisst wir sind keine Pve Gilde wie Ruin, dafür eine sehr erfolgreiche PvP Gilde die jedem eine Chance bietet sich zu beweisen, bzw. Battelground!!!

Vorallem wir bieten auch anderen Leuten eine einfache Chance ihr PvP Equip bequem zu farmen---durch die ganzen Stammgruppen die wir organisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich natürlich auch noch sagen muss ist, dass es uns noch nicht lange gibt und wir uns mehr oder weniger im Aufbau befinden aber von Tag zu Tag profisioneller werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Katze ich würde noch gern wissen wie dein/e Char/s auf Blutkessel heissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
Stolzer Member von Thanatos(Server Blutkessel)


----------



## hufranz2007 (2. April 2008)

wayne


----------



## darling - bealgun (2. April 2008)

wieso eigentlich "gegenfrage" ? naja.. gildennamen gibt es viele.. vor allem viele kindische, obwohl ich mittlerweile auch einige ganz gut finde:

<mimimi>
<ist AFK>
<IFIA> <- meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


undundund...

dabei fällt mir nebenbei der geilste name einer arena gruppe ein, die ich heute traf: <ungewollt schwanger> .. man was haben wir im ts gegröhlt ^^^^


----------



## Sweetnyu (2. April 2008)

ein paar kenn ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<ich morde die Horde>
<du nicht nehmen kerze>
<Jetzt im Kino>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilStorm (2. April 2008)

Favoriten von mir? HMMM.. Überlegen...

            Spielername                                                      Spielername
   <Zeigt alles für Scheine>                     oder                 <Ist eh AFK>


Jojo...
MFG
Das böse EVIL


----------



## mikeodo (2. April 2008)

Reisegruppe Hässlich^^ auch netter Name


----------



## Urbulgrokash (2. April 2008)

Meistens haben ja die besten Gilden auf einem Server die besten und kreativsten Namen. Auf Lordaeron wärden das:

<imba war vergeben> PvP Gilde
<Nightfall> PvE Gilde
<Tödlich> PvE Gilde
<Ðisturbed Equilibrium> PvE Gilde

Der lustigste Gildenname der mir jemals im BG untergekommen ist bleibt aber <palas get all the chicks>! xD


----------



## Exhumedx (2. April 2008)

Akaya schrieb:


> Germanys next tophordi




ein Nathrezimer ...?!

<RAID BOSS>
<Molten Core Co KG>
<No Skill Just Epics>
<GermanysNextTopHordler> ( +gg+ )
<Ihr Busfahrer>
<Pony Slaystation> <--gibts nicht mehr
<Schnupft Gnome>


----------



## Niggey (2. April 2008)

Lebensmüde schrieb:


> welche ich bei uns auf´m Server gut finde sind:
> 
> *<epoch>* (wohl mit die beste Gilde, alleine die schlichte Schriftweise gefällt mir)
> 
> ...




Mal ghanis ftw ^^


----------



## Bluestar (2. April 2008)

" Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig "


----------



## Dimitrus (2. April 2008)

Das sind beides Low-Level-PvPgilden auf meinem Realm (allianz)
BORN TO KILL
DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE

Was mir noch im 19er BG aufgefallen ist war
Warsong Bestattungs GmbH

und spontan fallen mir grad keine mehr ein


----------



## Kolamar (2. April 2008)

GnomstampferGmbh


----------



## darksoulhunter100 (2. April 2008)

<Spielername>
Hat den längsten

Bester Gildenname ! ^^


----------



## Bullerman (2. April 2008)

Bluestar schrieb:


> " Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig "



So fängt der Tag doch schon mal richtig gut an. Hat 5 Minuten gedauert, bis ich wieder unterm Tisch hochkam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja: Ich finde 

*S C A R E* 

sehr schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Horde !!
Bullerman


----------



## Shadowsurfer (2. April 2008)

richtig gut find ich:

Das dreckige Dutzend

Badeverein Ironforge eV


----------



## luziferius (2. April 2008)

<Horde aber herzlich> ist gerade sehr populär
<OLD MEN>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 my fav


----------



## destyria (17. April 2008)

Meine 2 Gilden nennen sich

Die Allyban

und

Schwarzwälder Kirschhorde

^^
also ich bin stolz auf mich ^.^


----------



## shibi2k (17. April 2008)

"Gruul's Next Topmodel"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gegendieally (17. April 2008)

Die besten bei uns:


<Lol er hat rofl gesagt>
<Geh weiter ich drop nix>
<Big Tits and big Crits>(Frauengilde)


----------



## Finke (1. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Klappsmühle auf Wandertag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tworten (1. August 2008)

no skill buttfuck


----------



## Teanìl (1. August 2008)

interessant zu sehen, dass die angeblich peinlichsten Namen gleichzeitig die besten sind ...


----------



## EviLKeX (1. August 2008)

Exillium
Nihilium
Illuminati


----------



## Nfighter (1. August 2008)

KackbrauneWürstchen

Imbärster Name. ^^


----------



## Kapuzimo (1. August 2008)

Mir gefällt Patrizier ^^


----------



## Nfighter (1. August 2008)

Kapuzimo schrieb:


> Mir gefällt Patrizier ^^



Die Würstchen sind besser   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex93 (1. August 2008)

Din moR
Rêd sun
I HIT u till u LOVE me 
In flagranti
idLe
xD((Server Anetheron)so heißt ne gilde^^)


----------



## Veldes (1. August 2008)

"coole" namen (auf arthas, wo ich eig net mehr spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: "ignis draconis" und "post mortem" (fremdsprachiges, was nicht englisch ist, oder latein, klingt immer cool)
dann noch auf meinem momentanen server :
-Spielername-
  <der 300>

kann mir gut vorstelln, dass es den namen mehrmals gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigrexx (1. August 2008)

Bei uns 

>DND OMA WASCHEN<
>Träne der Horde<
>Hasst dich< 

Die finde ich ganz gut ^^


----------



## Raqill (1. August 2008)

xDxDxD schrieb:


> Auf meinem server finde ich die 3 erfolgreichsten gilden auch am besten von dengildennamen^^
> 
> 1.Network Knights
> 2.Aggroculture
> 3.EF BIE EI


Dalvengyr > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Spichty (1. August 2008)

Nix ohne meinen Drui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kαιρός(Kairos) (1. August 2008)

Ich finde der Gildenname <BootyBayBeachBoys> gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (1. August 2008)

Hatte die Zeit nich den Thread jetzt durchzlesen hoffe die gabs noch nich:

<Your mum is my Daily-Quest>
<A Dying Wish>


Maniax 4 ever <3


----------



## Mab773 (1. August 2008)

"UC Elevator Victims" find ich geil


----------



## Kintaro221 (1. August 2008)

Auf Lothar gibts n Lustiges Kerlchen, Schreit gern mal in OG rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Typ Heisst Sagarmann (Das Pet Sagarkatze)
die Gilde..... Sagar XDDDDD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüsse Kintaro221


----------



## Komakomi (1. August 2008)

<Spielername>
<Sizt nackt vorm PC>​
<Spielername>
<Ich morde für die Horde>

>Spielername>
<hatte xxx mit Fabelwesen>​


----------



## Fenrin (1. August 2008)

<Black Widow Brood>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChiaDharma (1. August 2008)

mmmmh die meisten hier gehören in den andern thread -_-

ich mag alle gildennamen wo man sieht dass der gründer kreativ ist und der name einen hintergrund hat. also alles ausser "die krieger des lichts" oder irgendwelche "coolen" lateinischen wörter. namen wie "your mum is my Daily Quest" sind auch geil weil sie halt kreativ sind und nicht so dumme eindeutige "booty bay beach boys" oder so

ich hab jetzt hier schon oft "im klo brennt noch licht" gelesen. weiß einer was es damit auf sich hat?^^


----------



## NightCreat (1. August 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Hatte die Zeit nich den Thread jetzt durchzlesen hoffe die gabs noch nich:
> 
> <Your mum is my Daily-Quest>
> <A Dying Wish>
> ...



haha die gilde gefällt mir sehr gut xD (die obere^^)


----------



## Foertel (1. August 2008)

<Freibier Inc>

und

<frisst dein RL>

^^


----------



## Amokee (1. August 2008)

Ich muss immer grinsen bei <Critter Sports> ...  ich werde heute auf Norgannon noch einmal Ausschau halten ... ein paar Namen sind mir da schon aufgefallen - aber um diese Uhrzeit lässt mein Gedächtnis zu wünschen übrig.

Ach doch: <Club der dichten Töter>. <Hat die Haare schön>,


----------



## wowhunter (1. August 2008)

Raema schrieb:


> bei uns auf BR gibts ne hordengilde namens
> <go down like titanic>
> und weil der größte Ganker des Servers in der Gilde ist passend dazu :
> <go down like [playername]> auf Allianzseite (ka ob sowas anprangern is, ich nenn den namen lieber nicht direkt
> ...



wer ist gemeint?^^ bin net auf BR aber würde das gerne wisssen^^

wie heisst der denn?^^


----------



## Livingheℓℓ (1. August 2008)

Terrordar -> ... ist Geistesgestört 

es is zwa net umbedingt ein besonderer name aber dafür zutreffen ^^


----------



## Neque neque (1. August 2008)

<Tote Kekse krümeln nicht>
Die gibts! O.o


----------



## Insgesicht (1. August 2008)

<Nagas stole my bike>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (1. August 2008)

Insgesicht schrieb:


> <Nagas stole my bike>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gibts bei uns als <Murlocs stole my bike> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaiderMC (1. August 2008)

Also ich kenn noch ne Schwarzwälder Kirschhorde
und Pju Pju Lasergun


----------



## CoCe (1. August 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> gibts bei uns als <Murlocs stole my bike>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei uns heißen die <A Rouge stole my bike>. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (1. August 2008)

oder <Hordentlich aufs mowl> (pvp gilde, wers net eraten hat^^)


----------



## Noks (1. August 2008)

Delirium
Unleash
Nocturne
Doomhammer Clan
SunRise

und 

MÜSLI MÜSLI MJAM MJAM MJAM


----------



## Neque neque (1. August 2008)

Noks schrieb:


> MÜSLI MÜSLI MJAM MJAM MJAM


OMG genial   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  made my day^^


----------



## Noks (1. August 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> OMG genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD


----------



## Neque neque (1. August 2008)

Noks schrieb:


> xD


achja, und <Gank mich und ich log um>


----------



## Noks (1. August 2008)

Wollt ich gerade schreiben ....

Hau mich ich log um


----------



## Neque neque (1. August 2008)

Noks schrieb:


> Wollt ich gerade schreiben ....
> 
> Hau mich ich log um


schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noForce (1. August 2008)

Rhundos schrieb:


> Also einmal:
> -Flare ( war die beste Gilde aufm Server, hat sich aber leider teils aufgelöst )
> - Hallo Wand^^
> - o rly
> ...



/sign =)


----------



## Partysahne (1. August 2008)

natürlich meine kleine Gilde
die: 

Tanaris Beach Boys

weitere Favoriten:

OMFG LAZERZ
i can has cheezburger
Ein Kilo gehackte Horde


----------



## SAZZUKE (1. August 2008)

Mýstíc Champíons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und noch Fighter of Darkness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SOS5 (1. August 2008)

Ich find das avoid und no way out die besten sind xD


----------



## Ridiculous (1. August 2008)

<all the cute boys and me>


----------



## BrdDaSram (1. August 2008)

Kellner38 schrieb:


> Eisesglut, Ordus Oculi, das Legat




Nachtwache lässt grüßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordcocain (1. August 2008)

Bei uns auf dem Server gibts "Elunes Sterbelied".
Find ich irgendwie geil!


----------



## Lanyx (1. August 2008)

<Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi> läuft bei mir immer rum


----------



## Fatally (1. August 2008)

Ich find:

Novus Ordo Mundi
destiny
Pearls
Doom
Acumen
Inner Fire 

sind eigentlich ganz geile Gildennamen !


----------



## trollimolli93 (1. August 2008)

ich find <of the Shattered Sun LOL>

oder <Run or Die> ganz lustig

sowas wie <hat den längsten>, <ist besser als du> sind sowieso immer nur die leute die im pvp sowieso keine chance ham >.>


----------



## Shaniya (1. August 2008)

<is ne Handlampe>

<Muscheln aus der Tiefsee>

<Glücksbiertrinker>

<Dörtes Imbiss>


----------



## Nightwraith (1. August 2008)

Flapso schrieb:


> No way x.X solche Namen sind einfach nur pseudo-ultra-cool-plus-imba-böse


Naja... finde ich nicht..  sie heißen ja nicht "Pwners of immortal Darkness" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mag viele Gildennamen auf meinem RP-Server, auch wenn die natürlich alle nicht lustig sind..
Naja, <Lachend ins Kreuzfeuer>vll schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst <Guradians of Time>, <Der blutrote Pfad>, meine Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...
<Jünger des Gerstensafts> gibts auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (1. August 2008)

meine favoriten:

Alternative
furious
eNraged
Raubritter
Verein freier Untoter
Fünf Freunde
Der Dunkle Stern 

ich find die gilden aber auch wegen ihrer wappenröcke ganz geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (1. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> hehe ich kenn gute
> 
> -Ich morde für die Horde
> 
> ...



Also "Die Scharlachrote Latenz" ist echt mal n guter Name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
obwohl ich "Alt F Fear" auch echt gut finde XD


----------



## Delhoven (1. August 2008)

Bester Priest einstmals auf unserem Realm...

Name
-Best Priest in the World

Bester Warri

-Best Warrior in the World



- Booty Bay Beach Boys

- FkMeImFamous

Und das allergeilste, der Name aus der Hölle.

Der Char hiess 

Worschdsaload

die Gilde

-RummsBummsPwnerjungs-


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. August 2008)

ich finde selbstverständlich die 4 kleinen Gilden die ich gegründet bzw. mitgegründet habe am lustigsten

- Gildet nicht
- Wipesbilder
- Eure Armut kotzt uns an
- viel trinken ist wichtig

ansonsten biete ich noch copyrightfrei folgende Vorschläge an (die meines Wissens nach noch nicht vergeben sind)

- hoch auf dem gelben Kodo
- Asbach untot
- Raid free die young
- Ganzkörpergnome
- (Name)...rasiert sich die Achseln (Taurengilde)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ1 (1. August 2008)

da hab ich auf azshara 2 lustige gesehen einmal "Name" wirft Gnome waren meist Tauren xD
oder "Name" kann den kompass lesen gildenleitung haben glaubig allle himmelsrichtungen als namen (norde,süden,...^^)


----------



## Taikunsun (1. August 2008)

Schattenwache


----------



## Carbonek (1. August 2008)

Die beste Gilde die ich auf unserem Server kenne is EXIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



und die dümmste gilde heißt  Hordler klauen bei KIK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimiteri (1. August 2008)

DER ABSOKUT GEILSTE GILDEN NAME IS DOCH WOHL FIST OF WAR ODA? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (1. August 2008)

aufm Rat von Dalaran 

Käsefreunde Stormwinds


auch klingende Namen:

Ruf der Rache (auch wenn ich die leute nich mag)
Drachenfeuer
Schwingen der Nacht
Gesandten Auroras
Freidenker
meine gilde: Epic Dragonfire ... name gefällt mir auch ja unglaublich :-)

einer meiner favorites ... muss ich immer schmunzeln : Gilde: Crit Happens .... irgendwie lauf ich da so gut wie immer an ner Paladina vorbei .-)


----------



## Pàscal1 (1. August 2008)

Finde die lateinischen Namen am besten:

<nihil fit sine causa> (kill mich wenns falsch ist, hab kein Latein. Bedeut aber soviel wie Nichts geschieht ohne Grund.)

Edit meint: 


> Freidenker


Die Gilde gabs auch bei uns auf Tirion, ich war sogar Mitglied, hat sich dann leider aufgelöst.


----------



## Mulgo (1. August 2008)

Ich sag nur 

Aegwynn

<Will nur Kuscheln>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (1. August 2008)

auf unserem server is ne geile gilde fidne den namen extrem geil Rhabarber Barbaren finde ich extrem stylisch und cool und schwer auszusprechen ^^


----------



## DeThLeFf (1. August 2008)

Also mir persönlich gefällt mein ehm. Gildenname "Rentner der Verdammnis" ganz gut, mir ist auch öfters passiert, dass ich mit nem "lol, dein Gildenname..." angeflüstert wurde^^


----------



## Caspar (1. August 2008)

Na ganz klar meine kleine Privatgilde "Kansas City Shuffle" ..

Naaa...wer weiß woher es kommt und was es bedeutet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(nagut, so schwer isses ned...zugegeben)




mfG Caspar


----------



## Niina (1. August 2008)

[Name] <bufft gern Fremde>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leader is mein Mage und der Rest besteht leider nur aus Schamane,Hunter und Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Rl Freunde halt^^


----------



## Flooza (1. August 2008)

Rhundos schrieb:


> Also einmal:
> -Flare ( war die beste Gilde aufm Server, hat sich aber leider teils aufgelöst )
> - Hallo Wand^^
> - o rly
> ...




hehe wir sind auf´m gleichen server wenn ich mir die Gildennamen so angucke ^^

<HartzVBetaTester> auch sehr lustig ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. August 2008)

INF3RNO schrieb:


> <killst mich, log ich um>   immerwieder nice
> <unser kleiner Pwnyhof>  auch zu empfehlen
> <ein BashOr Kaffee> hammer
> 
> tja mehr falln mir auch ned ein^^



die standen schon im thread "peinlichste..."

hm...


----------



## Toraka' (1. August 2008)

<unguilty>.......best gildenname EVER! 
schlechtester ever: <Sapped Cows cant say moo>. allygilde. Die wissen wenigstens wie man "Sap" schreibt hrhr
<unguilty> ist meine Gilde und da is nicht nur der name super....join us! Lordaeron. *schleichwerb*


----------



## Echse/LS (1. August 2008)

<hat volles Haar> 

der beste Name überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magic! (1. August 2008)

Proud to be hated
Es
mtw wow                                                                                                                              mtw= mortal team work
rage of blood pack
obscurus
forgotten brotherhood


----------



## Zwizazadera (1. August 2008)

Ich kenne da:

"Gnomenbraterei Ogrimmar!
"Legends Never Die"
"Just Wipe"
"Malefic Defiance"
"Just Show Bizz Like Gnomen Biss"
"Just 4 Harz4"
"Ei die Dotter"


Tschuuuu


----------



## Aratosao (1. August 2008)

<I Toasted your Mom 2 (!) Times>
Einfach nur genial :-D


----------



## tony90 (1. August 2008)

hordentlich aufs maul
oder <ist betrunken>  
auch geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (1. August 2008)

Die Streetwipers auf Frostwolf!!

Hat einfach Stil und erinnert ein bischen an ein Spiel was ich Tagelang aufn Snes gespielt habe....


----------



## Gambloodhorn (1. August 2008)

Lost mn Found 
Im Klo brennt noch licht
P.o.r.n. =
Prouds offical raid noobs
Die gibts leider nicht mehr -.-
Saufen für den Regenwald =D
D Zwei L Drei =
Die Zwei Lustigen Drei
plöd aber secksi
xD


----------



## Firemagican (1. August 2008)

Meine Gilde "Stunde Null" auf Lordaeron, da der Name noch nicht vergeben ist und sich, meiner Meinung nach, "frisch" anhört


----------



## Kethlana (1. August 2008)

Ich finde Namen gut, die kurz aber prägnant sind.Von mir aus müssen die nicht sonderlich einfallsreich sein,aber eben 1 Wort,wo man genau weiss "aah das is die und die gilde"...

z.B.
- Kinsai
- Silver

dann gibts noch eine bei uns auf dem Server "Die Rabauken"...gefällt mir persönlich auch ganz gut.

Meine Gilde heisst "Competo" was auf lateinisch soviel heisst wie "gemeinsam erstreben".


----------



## Manowar (1. August 2008)

simion schrieb:


> <<Im KLo brennt noch Licht>>
> ROFL!!!



Meine ehemalige Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sciloi (1. August 2008)

Bei uns gabs mal

... ist ein Leckerbissen

Meerschweinchen GmBh

fand ich nice


----------



## pingu77 (1. August 2008)

- After Kïll we Çhïll
- Your Mother is my Mount
- We suck


----------



## Seek (1. August 2008)

Gnomibärenbande

ne ehemalige Gnomen fungilde auf azshara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoobesitzer (1. August 2008)

<Fellowship of the Ping> 

find ich irgendwie auch ganz nett, is zwar aus Allimania abgekupfert hat aber trotzdem was;-)


----------



## xFraqx (1. August 2008)

< FAT KIDZ LAG IRL >

Einfach grandios der Gildenname ^^


----------



## Jemira (1. August 2008)

Bei uns gibts 
<Horde und Kuh Gmbh> finde ich lustig
und neulich im AV:
<Peace n Harmony> da kamen doch glatt alte GW Erinnerungen hoch (DAS war pvp, schade dass sie mit dem letzten Add-on nichts mehr für pvp entwickelt haben :-( )


----------



## rey54 (1. August 2008)

<10cm unbuffed> ... musste doch schon recht schmunzeln als ich den gildennamen entdeckte^^


----------



## Galadith (1. August 2008)

<R U DODGIN>      <-----Horde

<Y WE R DODGIN> <-----Allianz  (Sowas in die Richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Spiele auf Madmortem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Shaniya (1. August 2008)

<Gruuls next Topmodel>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blcktetra (1. August 2008)

Es gab auf meinem Alten server die sehr erfolgreiche und bekannte Gilde: Obscurus (Heute Mtw WoW) und dann gabs dazu noch die Gilde Obstkuchus, als ich das zum ersten mal gelesen hab konnt ich mich nicht mehr einkriegen.


----------



## rendezvous. (1. August 2008)

Divine -> Göttlich

Insurrection -> Aufstand

beide sehr geil!


----------



## Kellner38 (1. August 2008)

Meine Gilde heisst

Eisesglut (ziemlich geiler Name)

Tendenz

oder Das Legat


----------



## Rainar93 (1. August 2008)

Meine Gilde heißt:

DerHealwardochdurch

 find ich n1 den namen


----------



## Shadlight (1. August 2008)

Gank mich und Ich log um


----------



## Exence (1. August 2008)

Ich weis nicht was ihr an Gildennamen wie Exodus und Disturbed so toll findet das sind wie euch vllt noch nicht auf gefallen ist ganze einfache bandnamen....
Da steck keinerlei Kreativität dahinter ich könnt auch ne gilde The Black Dahlia Murder oder Dragonforce, Cannibal Corpse oder so nen ganz toll!!!!


----------



## Altrur123 (1. August 2008)

"schmier dir eine " so ne pvp gilde^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (1. August 2008)

Carbonek schrieb:


> Die beste Gilde die ich auf unserem Server kenne is EXIL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Anetheron? lol


----------



## Shadlight (1. August 2008)

<ist Mega Süß> ist uach gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vérwanord (1. August 2008)

Yamato

A Dying Wish


----------



## delsn31 (1. August 2008)

also auf unsrem PVP server gibt es 

Kreissparkasse Arthas
Allianz Versichert
Xore (einer besten auf unserem Server)


aber meine Favoriten sind

1. Bruderschaft des Lichtes *reusper*
2. Veni Vidi Vici
3. Shadows of Allince


----------



## Lisutari (1. August 2008)

<Scrubs> die Serie liebe ich einfach, schade das die Gilde nicht gerade gut war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben313 (1. August 2008)

<Hartz Fear> 

<Bund der Schatten> hat etwas RP-Mässiges... aufm PvP-Server^^


----------



## Turty (1. August 2008)

Auf Taerar Horde hab ich gestern gesehen:

<PonySlayStation\ find ich genial


----------



## i2lurchi (1. August 2008)

<Ohne Hände keine Kekse>
und
<klaut dein Pausenbrot>

beides Twinkgilden


----------



## Exo1337 (1. August 2008)

Murradin schrieb:


> kann bei uns nur für die allis sprechen.....
> 
> 
> *- Hartz Fear*
> ...






Niyá schrieb:


> *<weint wenns blitzt>* bin auch weg gebrochen vor lachen




stylisch, stylisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (1. August 2008)

"In Vitro est confido"


----------



## Ben313 (1. August 2008)

<In Vino veritas> (oder wie man das auch schreibt) auch immer lustig^^


----------



## ZeRo.O (1. August 2008)

Mir gefallen am besten:

Insane
Broken 
Unleasehd

Mir gefallen halt mehr die englischen Namen die nur aus einem Wort besteht ist finde ich cooler und lässiger^^


----------



## VuLIoM (1. August 2008)

The Dwarfadins          .... die Zwergen-Pala-Twink-Gilde von mir und kollegen....


----------



## Nobody´s Crew (1. August 2008)

<Name>
<hat kleine pipi>
      UND
<Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig>


----------



## Soom Nethersturm (1. August 2008)

<Hidden Head Quarter>
<du nervst geh sterben>
<Chival>

Mfg Slayer


----------



## Epichawk (1. August 2008)

<Stein Tempel Piloten>
<Perlen Marmelade>
<Königinen der Steinzeit>
<Mutter Liebes Knochen>
<Tempel des Hundes>
<Adler des Todesmetalls>
.......

Oder 
<Köpf-Schröder> in der alle Doris in Abwandlungen heissen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerOffTank (1. August 2008)

Auf Proudmoore ist Rejoy nicht nur Top Gilde, sondern hat auch einen sehr coolen Namen, zwar der zusammenhang aus Relax und Enjoy... hat was für sich.

An sonsten ne pvp gilde Namens: Ein Level noch Mama

Und ein anderer schöner name : panthéon   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## schmiedemeister (1. August 2008)

Am besten find ich: We arr Pirates, Die haben immer Pikante Deviat supreme

und  Fokus fire in die eier


----------



## Telbion (1. August 2008)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Nachtwache lässt grüßen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schöne Namen, wenigstens etwas RP^^

Grüße von "Die Aldor"

Edit: Meinte eigentlich das ganze in Bezug auf

"Eisesglut, Ordus Oculi, das Legat"


----------



## Yuukami (1. August 2008)

arthas 
Meine gilde bzw ich bin mitglied (pvp)
<weil pve zu schwer ist>


----------



## Yuukami (1. August 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> We arr Pirates


   zufällig auf arthas ????


----------



## torpedo979 (1. August 2008)

Hi zusammen!


Bei uns auf Maelstrom gibts auch ein paar nette:

Stylish:

Hellion (Horde)
Shadow Ryders (Ally)
KLR (Kill Loot Repeat) (Horde)
Sanctum (Horde)
Lucifera (Horde)

Witzig:

Undead Girls are Easy (Ally)
UC Elevator Victims (Horde - was sonst ;-)
Slackers

...

Mfg
Amsel
Lvl 70 Tauren Krieger
The Maelstrom - EU


----------



## lala.y0 (1. August 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> ein Nathrezimer ...?!
> 
> <RAID BOSS>
> <Molten Core Co KG>
> ...



<Schnupft Gnome> und <No Skill Just Epics> sind sowieso der Burner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nathrezim 4 ever!


----------



## Zami1981 (3. August 2008)

Auch ziemlich nice:

<Geh weiter ich Drop nix>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rossitaure (3. August 2008)

bei uns:

Übel und Gefährlich

macht hier nur sauber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

back to life


----------



## Dokai (29. Januar 2009)

Pretty Pink Pwnage
LòÓsers on Tour
Schindlers Ignoreliste
RUHE Stein
Blubb
A bissl Gebäck


----------



## Sylvanas (29. Januar 2009)

<Movement Krüppel>

<lörn tu pley>


----------



## m1chel (29. Januar 2009)

palada schrieb:


> <Sportangelclub Silithus> giebts noch bei uns oder auch
> <Hundesöhne>



vorallem Silithus ;D


<anigaV>      fälschlicherweise häufig als. aniga5
<Geistheilers BFF>  fehlt mir mit nem twink irgendwo ne unterschrift ;D
<Caelestis>
<Custodes>
<LaG>


----------



## cazimir (29. Januar 2009)

<OMG Lasergun PEW! PEW!>
<Werbefläche zu vermieten>
<füff ma rüssi risse druff>


----------



## kysiro (29. Januar 2009)

auf meinem server gibts so ne gilde , die heist mit dem namen :``feuchte Trockenzeit´´  

mir egal was ihr jetzt dazu denkt  , ob schweinisch oder nich ich finds cool^^


----------



## kysiro (29. Januar 2009)

oder  kampfschweine ohne plan oder  affen mit waffen ^^


----------



## JohnnyNRW (29. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn ich scheinbar zu der Minderheit gehöre, aber ich finde 99% der genannten Namen absolute Scheisse. So kann man seinen Clan bei CS oder was weiß ich wo nennen (natürlich Spielbezogen) aber nicht ne WOW Gilde.

Bin froh auf nem RP PVE Server zu sein, da werde ich nicht ganz so oft mit so nem Mist konfrontiert. 

Natürlich sind Namen wie Hordentlich aufs Maul usw irgendwie witzig, keine Frage, aber das zerstört die Atmosphäre des Spiels immer mehr. Ist eh nicht mehr viel von da.

Aber wer sich ner Gilde anschließt, die sich "Dei Mutter" nennt.......... Leute...echt mal jetzt....kann doch nicht sein.......


Nun, ich kennen niemanden aus der Gilde und bete die auch nicht an, aber Nihilum ist ein toller Name für ne Gilde oder zb Fairytales oder auch was deutsches wie zb Reiter der Zerstörung. Das paßt wenigstens ins Game, aber nicht dieser Kack..... Na ja jeder wie ers mag, ich mags net.


----------



## Hothgar22 (29. Januar 2009)

Also ich find "Frei Wild" ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akuseru (29. Januar 2009)

Bei uns aufm Server gibs seit neustem:
<kann man nicht looten>


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (29. Januar 2009)

Bund der Klingen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ithnur (29. Januar 2009)

EU Kil'Jaeden

<guteste Gilde>

einfach weil keiner kapiert, dass wirs ernst meinen !


----------



## D4nî3L (29. Januar 2009)

Auf Stormscale: "I PvP in rl"    /    "Desperate Hordewives"


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (29. Januar 2009)

<Hartz IV Beta Tester>
<blau nein rot>    komischer, aber faszinierender Name
<Weggla midt Woschd>
<nicht da, weiter unten!>
<Mähtricks Rewoluschntz>
<Wendy Sturmreiter>


----------



## OMGlooool (29. Januar 2009)

Also meine ehemalige Gilde: "Hearts fear" (achtet auf die Aussprache)

aber das geilste was ich gesehen hab bei den allis "Kaputte Jungs" xDDD


----------



## Lemmerer (29. Januar 2009)

Brute Force Method 


muha


----------



## Traklar (29. Januar 2009)

Ben313 schrieb:


> <In Vino veritas> (oder wie man das auch schreibt) auch immer lustig^^



Eigenlob stinkt zwar bekanntlich, aber siehe unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




IVV RULES!


----------



## Donnerjäger (29. Januar 2009)

<Shark Attack> und <Mechanische Eichhörnchen> oder <Begleiter von Schneehase>


----------



## Valnar93 (29. Januar 2009)

<pwned yo> 

:>


----------



## jaffel96 (29. Januar 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Also meine ehemalige Gilde: "Hearts fear" (achtet auf die Aussprache)
> 
> aber das geilste was ich gesehen hab bei den allis "Kaputte Jungs" xDDD



Ja, traurig aber wahr... diese Gilden gibt es auf dem Konsortium, einem RP-PvP Realm.

Da bin ich doch froh, dass meine Gilde einen wirklich netten Namen hat: Ordre des Sorcières


----------



## Merine (29. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde ja Pixel hamma! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (29. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es gibt wirklich sehr viele gute Gildennamen.
Die Topgilden auf unserem Server (zumindest auf Seite der Horde) gehören meiner Meinung nach auch dazu:

*<Blutschwur>*
*<Causa Mortis> *(den mag ich besonders)

oder sehr passend zum Spiel:
*<Höllschreis Wille>
*
Sehr witzig und sympathisch finde ich hingegen:
*<Blutelfengerinnsel>* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und den Namen meiner eigenen Gilde mag ich auch, liegt auch nicht nur daran, dass ich mit meiner Magierin Chefin eben dieser bin *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*<The Magical Mistery Tour>*


----------



## MaZz3 (29. Januar 2009)

<Abi trotz WoW>
Versteht nich jeder auf Anhieb. Ich mag den Namen da es auf mich Zutrifft.

Aber ich überlege echt ob ich aufhören sollte ....
... mit Schule, um erfolgreicher zu raiden xD

Nene ^^ gemäßigtes Reallife is schon dabei ^^

So far ... Mazze !


PS: wird der tollste/lustigste/geilste name jetzt deine Gilde? ^^


----------



## Jizz0 (29. Januar 2009)

luXz schrieb:


> -Die Scharlachrote Latenz



*totlach* xD


----------



## Vartez (29. Januar 2009)

Hardcore Pwnographi
und 
eMotion


----------



## Zordic (30. Januar 2009)

Hab mir nich alle posts durchgelesen also sry wenn schon welche genannt wurden:

<Kuhschupsklan>

<Bewahrer des Blödsinns>

<Hartz V Betatester>

<aufs maul un so zeug>

<SpaceCows>

<und ne Buddel voll Rum>

<Booty Bay Beach Club>

<booty bay beach boys>

<die chekkerbande>

<Letz Wipe>

<Wurstbrot of Steel>

<CSI Arathibecken>

<Dark Elite Soldiers of Soulfire Burn!>

<Deine Mudda is mein Mount>

<desperate house wipes>

<Sorry zu imba>

<auf dem Klo brennt noch Licht>

<and two stealthed Rouges>


----------



## pumukle18 (30. Januar 2009)

<Nicht mehr ganz frisch>
<Onkelz der Allianz>
<O H N E S T R E S S>    auch wenn der Name nicht immer Programm war/ist
<Arbeitsamt ehrfürchtig>
<The knights who say Ni>

Tante Edith fielen noch ein:
<Rentner on Tour>
<Raffnix>
<Inventar voll>
<Gnome zum Frühstück>  bei denen bekommt meine Mage immer das Flattern^^


----------



## Baelgun Kirara (30. Januar 2009)

Bei uns gibt es

<Kein Skill trotzdem IMBA>
<Heiliger Todespudding> (wobei ich da schon länger keinen mehr gesehen habe)
<der da hupft>
<hat Aggro>
<Geistheiler Ehrfürchtig>

sehr schön sind auch
<Umhauen looten>
und
<Hüter der Petersilie>

Meine Gilde heißt <Gottes Zorn>, was ich auch absolut stylisch finde.

P.S.: <Hordentlich auf Maul> hab ich bei uns übrigens noch nie gesehen, aber <Du nicht nehmen Kerze> schon,


----------



## milianovic (30. Januar 2009)

also ich find die hier shcon genannte gilde <tote kekse krümeln nicht> sau geil
und dann noch 2 ex gilden von mir^^
<pfadfinder>
und
<neco ergo sum> (an die nich lateiner^^ is ne anlehnung an den spruch [cogito ergo sum -> ich denke also bin ich].... [neco ergo sum -> ich töte also bin ich] is ne pvp gilde, mit paar rl freunden^^)


----------



## Master of Pain1 (30. Januar 2009)

also bei uns gibs auch geile Gildennamen:

- Massacre
- Jesus used a soulstone
- Elite des lichtes
- crit me Baby one More time (gibs auch überall)

Mfg

Steff


----------



## GerriG (30. Januar 2009)

Also die beste Gilde die ich je gesehn habe heisst

- GEH WEITER ICH DROP NIX -


----------



## Palladin (30. Januar 2009)

ich habe mir jetzt nur die letzten beiden seiten durchgelesen, also sorry, falls die schon dabei sind:

auf dem realm malygoss

<ist nicht allianzversichert> ist klar, horde...

oder auf allianzseite:

<espresso>
<spaßkasse>
<lattenvoll>

gesehen auf kargaht auf hordenseite 

<wipe>


----------



## BigChef (30. Januar 2009)

GerriG schrieb:


> Also die beste Gilde die ich je gesehn habe heisst
> 
> - GEH WEITER ICH DROP NIX -



roooooooooofl


----------



## Operation Wintersturm (30. Januar 2009)

hmm relativ cool sind

<Sitzt nackt vorm Pc>

auf glaube anub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder 

Zombie Selfdefense Force

nach der gleichnamigen LowBudgte Prduktion aus Japan^^


----------



## blindhai (30. Januar 2009)

"Weitreichende Stösse" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde von Blizzard aber leider verboten


----------



## Operation Wintersturm (30. Januar 2009)

palas_an_die_macht schrieb:


> <blau nein rot>    komischer, aber faszinierender Name



ist ein Gag aus Monty Phytons 
Ritter der Kokosnuss wo der Brückenwächter nach der Lieblingsfarbe fragt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaytor (30. Januar 2009)

weiß nich obs schon vorkam aber

<dreißig cm unbuffed>
<nocturne>
<guteste gilde>
<die wo gut sind>
<lazer cat mew mew>

meine favorites


----------



## vrena (30. Januar 2009)

Den Gildennamen Buffed Spammer gibt´s noch nicht, oder? 

Ansonsten find ich so dörfliche Vereine nicht schlecht a la "Nordkirchener Bingoabendgirls"  oder "Bregenzer Altherrenklub" nicht schlecht. Oder ganz schwul "Die Rosaroten Gummibärchen"^^


----------



## STAR1988 (30. Januar 2009)

Forlara schrieb:


> Untotenschutzverein ist mein Favorit




@Forlara auf welchen Realm spielst du ? ^^



pumukle18 schrieb:


> <Arbeitsamt ehrfürchtig>


 sau geil ^^


----------



## fakt0r (30. Januar 2009)

Elysium
Passion
Eisesglut

Das sind Gildennamen die mir Gefallen :-)


----------



## yoba (30. Januar 2009)

<<Mmmh lecker Gnom>>

find ich richtig gut. Gefällt mir auf meinem server mitunter am besten.

Auf meinem alten Server fand ich : <<Dead Elf Society>> gut. Finde klingt gut.

Aber hier sind auch ein paar richtig gute schon gesagt worden.


----------



## Cyberbutcher (30. Januar 2009)

............................................________........................ 
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,.................. 
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,............ 
.........................,/...............................................”:,........ 
.....................,?......................................................\,..... 
.................../...........................................................,}.... 
................./......................................................,:`^`..}.... 
.............../...................................................,:”........./..... 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../..... 
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../........ 
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/........... 
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}........... 
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../............ 
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../............. 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”............... 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\................... 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__........... 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,.... 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\........................ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\....................... 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__.. 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``....... 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\............... 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\..............


----------



## Derelantrier (30. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällt 

<<Käse zum Whine>>
und
<<ist Gold Hamstern>>


----------



## Ali-babar (30. Januar 2009)

Muh-Tang Clan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (30. Januar 2009)

BootyBayWatch

find ich gut ^^


----------



## Ravenjin (30. Januar 2009)

Rums Bums Warsongjungs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (30. Januar 2009)

Koloss sag mal du bist net Durotan oder ?


Also auf meinem Server gäbe es die Gilde The Soul Reavers, Blood Omen, sonst keine wirklichen


----------



## Gnorfal (30. Januar 2009)

*<New Orc Gankees>*
und
*<PlatthaunGang>
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (30. Januar 2009)

Der beste Gildenname ist natürlich der meiner eigenen Gilde:
*"Raiders of the Lost Ark"*

Der Sinn von WoW ist ja verlorene Schätze (Ausrüstung, Items etc.) zu finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. Januar 2009)

Auf meinem alten Server dieAldor war ne Alligilde die hiess "Bikini Bottom Air Force"^^


----------



## roludwig (30. Januar 2009)

Badeverein Ironforge e.V.
Rotwein oder Totsein
& Co.

alles andere is  eher mässig was ich an Gildennamen auf Nozdormu gesehen hab.

Mfg

Nathariel


----------



## zadros (30. Januar 2009)

<Dumdideldei den hau ich zu Brei>
<RANDOM FLAME>
<Knoppersvernichtungsmaschiene>
<Gurkensalat eV.>
</ignore>


----------



## Heidenherz (30. Januar 2009)

Fused Mind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honkhorni (30. Januar 2009)

Darkisde schrieb:


> bei uns auf dme Server find ich geil
> 
> <BEEP BEEP I`M A JEEP>
> <Ritter der Kokusnuss> (hat sich umbenannt)


Norgannon?^^




Massiv40000 schrieb:


> nett fand ich auch
> <crit happens>


geiler name!^^

Bei uns gibbet au eine 
<Bist du Deppert>


----------



## pixeljedi (30. Januar 2009)

bei uns auf garrosh:

>Bein von A´dal<
horde seite

>Taurensteakhouse<
ally seite


----------



## MaraJade78 (30. Januar 2009)

Auf Destro


<Gimps & Twinks> meine Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Name ist einfach klasse

<cause we can> ist einfach stylisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grobs (30. Januar 2009)

blindhai schrieb:


> "Weitreichende Stösse"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weichreitende Stöße

meinst du eher, oder?

hab kein plan ob ich in dem thread schon mal was geschrieben hab, 
aber im bg mal gesehn

<WRUMM WRUMM SKILL CAR> 

fand ich sehr gut ^^


----------



## joshivince (30. Januar 2009)

<Dämätsch Takke>


----------



## Pestilence360 (30. Januar 2009)

<Tote Kekse bröseln nicht>


----------



## Master of madness (30. Januar 2009)

<Ein Rudel wilder Erdbeeren>


----------



## Telbion (30. Januar 2009)

ich habs lieber etwas RP-Like, also bei uns:

-Justitia est commodatum
-Bruderschaft der Klingen
-Schwarzblutclan
-Draco Delubri


----------



## SarahBailey (30. Januar 2009)

Naja, ich bin net so der Fan von Fun-namen, ich mags da lieber RP-lastiger, auch wenn ich auf nem PvE-server bin..
Meine Lieblingsname ist "Wache des Heimdal" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonecloud (30. Januar 2009)

<HatDieBong>
<SitztnacktvormRechner>
<Mopedclub OG>


----------



## the_wuif (30. Januar 2009)

ganz klar:
Das Zwergenkommando 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grommril (30. Januar 2009)

alles ganz nett, aber an das nonplusultra kommen sie nicht ran......

BRATWURSTSAHNETORTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buhn (30. Januar 2009)

<geh weiter ich drop nix>
<ehrfürchtig bei MC Donalds>
<hat die ID vernappt>

und die beste die mir gefällt ist 

<SiN>


----------



## Rhadamanthys2106 (30. Januar 2009)

<Spirit of the Dawn>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<Destiny>
<Die Schwarze Faust>


----------



## elfenbaby (30. Januar 2009)

<Halb so harmlos> 
<Alterheim>


----------



## Brubanani (30. Januar 2009)

Fidei Amici
Inrage
Inhale
Klang Effect
Ronin
Ordem e Progresso
youcanttouchme xD


----------



## Brubanani (30. Januar 2009)

ASO UND MEIN FAVORIT
ALKOHOLENTZUGSANSTALLT XDDDDDD


----------



## Thyson7 (30. Januar 2009)

auf unserem server die schönsten gildennamen:
-Noctuidae *hust
-Pure
-Phoenix
-All In 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSchleifer (30. Januar 2009)

Die Landfrauen


----------



## noobi83 (30. Januar 2009)

Altrax schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gehört das es eine gilde gibt die "Dönerladen" heißt^^


ja die gibts gehoert nem kumpel von mir is aber nur ne bankchar gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krouk (30. Januar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Was seid die wohl mit Abstand besten Gildennamen, die ihr zu Gesicht bekommen habt?
> Sei es jetzt in
> -Coolness
> -Lässigkeit
> ...




Das war der Ausgangspunkt...

Was dann hier als Antworten kommen, was Leute als cool, lässig und faszinierend empfinden, ist gleichermassen erschreckend, belustigend, bemitleidenswert.


----------



## KalaiDOS (30. Januar 2009)

<Sax & Violins> die doppeldeutigkeit durch das aussprechen hab ich erst sehr spät erkannt^^
<Sick and tired> hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (30. Januar 2009)

Die lustigsten Gildennamen die mir so begegnet sind:

"Geldbeschaffungs GmbH" = Bankgilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Muss ich umloggen??" Twinkgilde
"Hordnungsamt"
"I WIN YOU LOOSE I WIN YOU LOOSE"
"Da guckst du"


----------



## Borberat (30. Januar 2009)

Thyson7 schrieb:


> auf unserem server die schönsten gildennamen:
> -Noctuidae *hust
> -Pure
> -Phoenix
> ...



Was ist daran schön ;?) Versteh ich nicht, plz erklärung! Gings jetzt hier um tolle Gilden oder Tolle Gildennamen ;?)


Ach ja ich hab auch mal "and the Gang" gesehen^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

<and 2 stealthed rogues>


----------



## Antonio86 (30. Januar 2009)

Auf Todeswache:
Insoliti
Sturmklingen
Fluch der Göttin (aufgelöst)
und natürlich die Gilde wo ich drin bin Apocalyptica érit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinchiller (30. Januar 2009)

Auf Malygos gibts ein paar gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<Lila Föhn>
<Family Affair>
Aber die haben den Server gewechselt
Chaos Theorie find ich aber am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (30. Januar 2009)

Schnee im Sommer .... Den Gildennamen auf spanisch oder lateinisch kA... hab ich mal gehört, in ner Gilde die so hieß war ich mal. Hmmm, kA, wie die in so ner Fremdsprache hieß.
Meine Gilde selber heißt "Einherier" ^^


----------



## Monoecus (30. Januar 2009)

<Faith> auf Nathrezim...


----------



## Endolpasma (30. Januar 2009)

Auf unserem Server gibs ne gilde

<Held vom Erdbeerfeld> 

finde den namen genial


----------



## Duron2006 (30. Januar 2009)

Da fällt mir der alte Name unserer Gilde ein <Hearts Fear>


----------



## Magic! (30. Januar 2009)

Proud to be hated
Hands of Doom


----------



## Mankind.WWE (30. Januar 2009)

Gute Namen?

Also gut für mich sind sinnvolle Namen oder Namen, die zu RP Passen.


Krieger der Nacht
Behüter des Lichts
Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Hogwing (30. Januar 2009)

Ich hab vor kurzem die Gilde gewechselt, weil ich zuerst den Namen einfach klasse fand, und dann aber auch die Leute total nett sind:

Hello Critty


----------



## colle78 (30. Januar 2009)

"Don't call it Schnitzel" auf Blackhand


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (30. Januar 2009)

<Club der dichten Toten>
Absolut genialer Einfall für ne UD only Gilde...


----------



## kingkong23 (30. Januar 2009)

Nagan rothas 
Dice
Dungeon keepers x3


----------



## Chínín (30. Januar 2009)

Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthfighter (30. Januar 2009)

Vom Server Durotan fallen mir folgende ein:

"Grand Theft Kodo" (gibts leider nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
"Event Horizont"

Etwas merkwürdig:
Armee des Lichtkönigs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (dachte immer wir kämpfen gegen ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Frek01 (30. Januar 2009)

<is too good>


----------



## Æxodus (30. Januar 2009)

Bei mir aufm Server gabs ma die Gilde <Hordish by Nature> oder <Ragefire Clear> die es immer noch gibt.


Mfg Æxo


----------



## Thrainan (30. Januar 2009)

<Volksfront Gnomeregan>


----------



## Magic! (30. Januar 2009)

hab noch welche
mTw (=Motal Team Work)
Inn ist wer drin ist
your mum is my daylie


----------



## Moraven (30. Januar 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle posts durchgelesen, also kA obs schon vorkam:

Realm: Das Syndikat:
<Allianz Versichert>
<kill mich und ich logg um>

im BG gesehen:
<Hartz Fear>

lg


----------



## Ramhunter (30. Januar 2009)

ehrfürchtig bei macdonalds, eul of olaz usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

<Amish Rake Fight>


----------



## DruDru (30. Januar 2009)

Auf Blackhand gab es mal eine Gilde, war ein netter Haufen nur über Kara gings nie rüber (zu wenig Leuts...), aber ich hab immer dem Namen als Katzenferal (anfangs in Heroics am Ende auch in Kara) alle Ehre gemacht:

DruDru
<Hat die Agro>

;P
Ps: Ich weiß jetzt nicht obs jetzt mit 1 x g oder 2 x g geschrieben wurde...
Lacrimá & Contra, i miss you ;(


----------



## Camô (30. Januar 2009)

Wurden ja schon Einige genannt dies auch bei mir gibt:

Also "Hordentlich aufs Maul" gibts anscheinend überall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gefällt mir noch:

"Nacktbar"
"Murlocs stole my Bike" - Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Insert scary name here"
"Bein von A'dal"

Und eine Fungilde bestehend aus Tauren von mir und paar Gildenkollegen auf Aszhara:

"Homogenisierte Milch"

Eine von mir gegründete Gilde würde ich evtl. so nennen:

"From Dusk till Dawn"


----------



## Camô (30. Januar 2009)

Earthfighter schrieb:


> Vom Server Durotan fallen mir folgende ein:
> 
> "Grand Theft Kodo" (gibts leider nicht mehr
> 
> ...


Mmh gegen den Lichkönig, ja. Aber der Lichtkönig könnte ja auch Varian Wrynn sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (30. Januar 2009)

Mankind.WWE schrieb:


> Gute Namen?
> 
> Also gut für mich sind sinnvolle Namen oder Namen, die zu RP Passen.
> 
> ...


Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht, lustige Gildennamen passen vllt nicht in einen RP-Server. Andererseits wirken die von dir Aufgezählten etwas "cool" (mal abgesehen von Nachtschwärmer). Dann doch lieber epische Begriffe wie:

"Genesis"
"Destination"
"Immortal"
...


----------



## d3faultPlayer (30. Januar 2009)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> <Club der dichten Toten>
> Absolut genialer Einfall für ne UD only Gilde...




rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die horde auf unserem server hat eine gilde mit dem namen ,,Pony Slaystation" xD

<3 solche wortdreher^^


----------



## Camô (30. Januar 2009)

Krouk schrieb:


> Das war der Ausgangspunkt...
> 
> Was dann hier als Antworten kommen, was Leute als cool, lässig und faszinierend empfinden, ist gleichermassen erschreckend, belustigend, bemitleidenswert.


Komisch, ich, und da steh ich bestimmt nicht alleine, empfand einige Namen hier als sehr gut. Warum nennst du uns denn nicht deine Lieblingsnamen? Wobei du auf mich eher "gildenlos" wirkst ...


----------



## Nebola (30. Januar 2009)

Glaube die Beste Horde Gilde auf Dethecus:

Harlequins

Finde den namen auch ganz gut.


----------



## Maltztrunk (30. Januar 2009)

IMA -International Mobbing Association 

Verteidiger des Blödsinns


----------



## Heilbüchse (30. Januar 2009)

mein absoluter liebling ist immernoch die

<Schwarzwälder Kirschhorde>


----------



## d2wap (30. Januar 2009)

Auf EU-Kargath gibts auch tolle Gilden..

*<Bad Taste>*
Die wohl beste Gilde (Horde) auf unserem Server... fast alle ersten Klassen 80er kamen aus der Gilde.... Auf Seiten der Horde.
Wobei der Gildenname auf einen Film von Peter Jackson anspielt. Sehr toll.

*<BrainAFK>*
Nein, sind nicht nur Jäger drin.... Weiß nur nicht ob es die noch gibt

*<Nordstern>*
Sehr schöner Name. Leicht episch klingend. Die Gilde in der ich unterwegs bin - auf Seiten der Allianz


----------



## Leonalis (30. Januar 2009)

Meine beiden Gold-Bank-Gilden

"Swiss Money Bank" und "Gold auffang Station"


omg



d2wap schrieb:


> Auf EU-Kargath gibts auch tolle Gilden..
> 
> *<Bad Taste>*
> Die wohl beste Gilde (Horde) auf unserem Server... fast alle ersten Klassen 80er kamen aus der Gilde.... Auf Seiten der Horde.
> Wobei der Gildenname auf einen Film von Peter Jackson anspielt. Sehr toll.



bad taste ist Allianz 

http://www.bad-taste-guild.de/Forum/portal.php 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garagean (30. Januar 2009)

Horde: Zwergen Weitwurf Crew

Ally: Otherside (die sind nich von dieser Welt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tessar (30. Januar 2009)

Equality, (engl für Gleichberechtigung)

Das trifft im Grunde den Gedanken der Gilde der ich angehöre recht gut. 

Es gibt keinen Gildenleader im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern jedes Mitglied ist gefordert die Geschicke der Gilde mitzubestimmen.

Gleichberechtigung für alle halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharlaros (30. Januar 2009)

Auf Kil Jaeden:

<Tod von unten>                      : Gnomen PvP-Gilde
<Bonner Stammtisch>               : Hordengilde
<Allies im Wunderland>             :Twink-Gilde
<Whine, Whipe und  Gesang>    :Allianzgilde, kA obs die noch gibt
<Odin statt Jesus>                    :Hordengilde

Lg
Kharlaros


----------



## Rongor (30. Januar 2009)

<Freundeskreis>

Sagt aus wie es dort zugeht^^


----------



## mommel (30. Januar 2009)

<Enklave>                       : AEHRE DEM KLAN

<Northrend Icecubes>      : schon zu classic Zeiten troll gewesen

<Blut Royal>                    : einfach nur evil nice


----------



## Dark2Devil (30. Januar 2009)

mommel schrieb:


> <Enklave>                       : AEHRE DEM KLAN
> 
> <Northrend Icecubes>      : schon zu classic Zeiten troll gewesen
> 
> <Blut Royal>                    : einfach nur evil nice



XD der Mommel ja ja <-- Rasun/Thelman  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da fallen mir

<A noob in Arak>
<oil of umlatz>

so spontan ein


----------



## maselevic (30. Januar 2009)

Shiny Happy Children 

Abgeleitet vom Lied "Shiny Happy People" von R.E.M.


----------



## jolk (30. Januar 2009)

Ich mag z.b. Caligula oder X Erben (finde sowas passt in die WoW-welt ;auch wenn ichs nicht wirklich mag )

ui hier muss von jmd die signatur gemeldet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cor3y (30. Januar 2009)

<30 cm unbuffed>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mal`Ganis (30. Januar 2009)

Auf Vek'lor:

semper fidelis

contra legem (da bin ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

eXecuté


----------



## Operation Wintersturm (30. Januar 2009)

Earthfighter schrieb:


> Etwas merkwürdig:
> Armee des Lichtkönigs
> 
> 
> ...


 Das siehst du völlig falsch wir kämpfen gegen den Lichkönig das ist der böse Zwilling des Lichtkönigs

Lich - Licht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kernkraft400 (30. Januar 2009)

glaube der absolut beste Gildenname auf unserem Server ist 

"Hordnungsamt"


----------



## ersoichso (30. Januar 2009)

ich erinnere mich gerne an meine tBC gilde

<Born to Wipe> R.I.P. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:
oldshool-classics vom selben server
<Kalimdors kranke Horde>
<Thunderbluff Basejumpers>


----------



## Adnuf (30. Januar 2009)

Sen'jin EU

>>>Lumen Azerothii<<<

Da bin ich ! nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (30. Januar 2009)

<RetteÄsthetikFrissGnome>

<Your mom is my daily> 

<Tenebrae> (lat. auf dt. Dunkelheit)

<teh LoL Patrol>, in der Gilde bin ich auch ^^ 

<Legends never die>; einfach ein Klassiker und eine der besten Gilden auf unserem Server

<Eclipse> klingt auch toll =)

uund nicht zu vergessen...

<BANK> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arachiel (30. Januar 2009)

-Charname- <sammelt Nachtelfenohren>
<RummsBummsBerserkerjungz>
<AuaDasTatWeh>

and Last but not Least

<Arbeit Arbeit>


----------



## andy567 (30. Januar 2009)

Shall Perish  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahala (30. Januar 2009)

also bei mir auf proudmoore gibt es einige gute (sry wenn schon genannt)
also da wären:
Tote kekse krümeln nicht
my little pwny
ein rezz für tiere
zu viele twinks


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

Die besten Gildennamen sind die, die weder peinlich noch kindisch (und zwar auf die art von Töter der Hölle!, kindisch sein ist oft auch gut^^) sind


----------



## GrillGorilla (30. Januar 2009)

<Das Hordnungsamt> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gefällt mir ziemlich gut


----------



## clar1ty (30. Januar 2009)

<skiLLed>

<your mom exalted> 

<pure>



einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrocis (30. Januar 2009)

< Crede in nemo >

Zwar grammatikalisch falsch, aber hat trotzdem Style.


----------



## Raheema (30. Januar 2009)

Mahala schrieb:


> also bei mir auf proudmoore gibt es einige gute (sry wenn schon genannt)
> also da wären:
> Tote kekse krümeln nicht
> my little pwny
> ...




PROUDMORE FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei uns auf gibt es noch 

<NAGA STOLE MY BIKE> lustig ^1^^ 

<aufem klo brennt noch licht> gabs schon ^^ 

und wo ich drinne bin und auch ganz cool finde Soul charge ^^ 

main gilde Depp breath !!


----------



## youngceaser (30. Januar 2009)

Parge Lenis hab ich letztens gesehen und habe mich ned mehr eingekriegt xD (IST NEN WORTSPIEL!)

ansonsten finde ich RahbarbarBarbaren genial


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Januar 2009)

- ist ein Lilalaunebär
- Whine Wipe und Gesang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagon (30. Januar 2009)

-New Ork Gankees
die Gilde ist so ziemlich das lustigste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.


----------



## imbalol (30. Januar 2009)

"Wir benutzen Kaugummi"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## healyeah666 (30. Januar 2009)

Den, der Gilden in denen ich war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verurteilten ; Dunkler Zirkel

Geil aber is auch der  : HaHakacKnOoB oder so ähnlich =)

Edit : <heult und läuft weg> ^^


----------



## Inaktiv (30. Januar 2009)

servus,
mein Favorit war eigentlich immer <Unerwartet Dornentod> auf Taerar, fand dass der name was hat, die gibts aber leider nicht mehr aktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (30. Januar 2009)

GrillGorilla schrieb:


> <Das Hordnungsamt>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geil! Eine der besten die ich je gehört habe. ^^


----------



## Magickevin (30. Januar 2009)

<The Epic Intoxication>
<too s e x y for Ragefire>
(Schöne grüße an meinen ehemaligen Server Rexxar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

<Spielername>
<hat ein Spit Makro>

<Spielername>
<ist in Panik geraten>


----------



## 1220borki (30. Januar 2009)

''Spongebob Elite Guards''
''OMG LASERGUNS PEW PEW'' -> darauf hin wurde ''OMG LASERCATS MEW MEW'' gegruendet


----------



## Ahijad (30. Januar 2009)

<Hordentlich aufs Maul> gibts ja anscheinend auf jedem server^^

auf blackmoore sind meiner meinung nach:

<In Love>
und natürlich die <Zwergenwerfer> 
am coolsten...


----------



## Oogieboogie (30. Januar 2009)

also irgendwo hab ich mal >HDGDLFIUEBAED< gesehn...
hab mich informiert, das heißt >Hilf deinem Gehirn. Dauerhaftes "lol"en führt im Unterbewusstsein eine Beschädigung am Einfühlungsvermögen durch.<

find ich eigentlich ziemlich genial...soll es sogar ein lied zu geben


----------



## Wagdy (31. Januar 2009)

Hmm...Die Nachtschwärmer, wo hab ich das gehört^^
Ich liebe diesen Namen


----------



## wertzû (31. Januar 2009)

<Orcestra> <Zensiert>(wahr mal Nacktbar wurde aber Zensiert^^) <Aversio> auch nice


----------



## Aargoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Bei uns im Realmpool gabs ma :Hordcore Pwno , das fand ich recht cool. Weiß leider nich obs die noch gibt.

Ansonsten :
Horde Ultras ,
Hools der Horde


----------



## talsimir (31. Januar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Da ich nur begrenzt Zeit habe, ohne die SuFu zu benutzen, stelle ich mal die Gegenfrage:
> 
> Was seid die wohl mit Abstand besten Gildennamen, die ihr zu Gesicht bekommen habt?
> Sei es jetzt in
> ...




Bester Gildenname ever wäre z.B. Pony Slaystation oder der beste überhaupt den es gibt----> Du nicht nehmen Kerze!^^


----------



## Imbageif (31. Januar 2009)

also meine favorites sind:

<No RL just EpiXX>

<Im klo brennt noch licht> <--- wirklich der burner

"Spielername" <klaut bei Kik>

und die beste 19er pvp gilde EVER <Du nicht nehmen Flagge>


----------



## The Future (31. Januar 2009)

Sag mal ich glaube ihr kappiert den sinn nicht die meisten namen sind wieder so dämmlich.


----------



## Tobi184 (31. Januar 2009)

Ich bin ja ganz stark für "Kuhschubsklan" aber ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache ^^


----------



## Alhazred (31. Januar 2009)

Trendy0Eistee schrieb:


> @TE: Kann es sein das du auf Blutkessel spielst? Da gibts alle Gilden die du genannt hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sind viele Blutkesseler hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Ruin" fand ich besonders passend, als deren Gildenbank geplündert wurde


"Deine Mudda klaut bei Kik" existiert glaub ich nicht mehr


----------



## Kuriyos (31. Januar 2009)

Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi


----------



## Geige (31. Januar 2009)

orcestra 
Cave Canem
Carpe Diem

das sind imho super namen!


----------



## Glorfandriel (31. Januar 2009)

Knie nieder du Bauer
2Gnomes1Cup
wasd LOL cant move

und natürlich Aurea Mediocritas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (31. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> Sag mal ich glaube ihr kappiert den sinn nicht die meisten namen sind wieder so dämmlich.


Ich denke mal das Geschmäcker verschieden sind, oder irre ich mich da? Außerdem schauffelst du dir andauernd selbst ein Grab mit solchen Aussagen. Oder haste schon vergessen, was in deiner Signatur steht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wer flammt ... vielleicht meinst du ja doch was anderes.


----------



## bababuss (31. Januar 2009)

Tears of Abaddon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xayden (31. Januar 2009)

Irgendeine Alli-Gnomengilde bei uns (RvD)

CSI Ironforge 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (31. Januar 2009)

Allianz Sterbehilfe

Lordaerons Rache


----------



## Windfaust (31. Januar 2009)

Nun da wären:

"Hordentlich aufs maul"(gibts suf jedem Server)
"ROFl du spielst Allianz"(Hordegilde^^)
"The Hell of Steel"(meine derzeitige gilde)


----------



## phamo (31. Januar 2009)

<Critical luders> mein Fav.

Ausserdem noch Omerta und noch nen paar^^

mfg


----------



## noizycat (31. Januar 2009)

<Pew Pew Lasereule> und <Im Klo brennt noch Licht> da muss ich jedesmal wieder grinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag sowieso eher witzige als zwanghaft coole Namen ...


----------



## falpsenkalle (14. März 2009)

naja ganz lustige oder gute namen sind

<overninethousand>   wern dragonball nicht kenn wird damit nix anfangen können^^

<shift happens>

<ein käfig voller helden>

<cause we can>


----------



## kingkryzon (14. März 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> HARZ4 POWER GAMING


diee kenn ich^^


----------



## Arosk (14. März 2009)

Harz 5 Betatester


----------



## Grushdak (14. März 2009)

Vor langen Zeiten gab es einmal 2 sehr nette Gilden die dann fusionierten.
*Devils Crew *und *Blackrock'n'Roll* (origineller geht's kaum in WoW).

Doch leider ist das nun Gechichte.


greetz


----------



## Hugo2000 (14. März 2009)

Unkrautvernichter
Noobs Überwachung
Deal or Die


----------



## Lydell (14. März 2009)

Vor einigen Tagen sind mir zwei Gildennamen auf meinem Server (Nethrsturm) aufgefallen,bei dennen ich wirklich schmunzeln musse,
"Wipesbilder, Raid or Die" sowie "Fear Gewinnt" ( Anlehnung auf das Kartenspiel Vier Gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Die Tanks in meiner Gilde,
geben sich sogar den eigenen Namen "BöhseTankz"


Gruss
Lydell


----------



## Victiln (14. März 2009)

Xinetic (meine Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ruffneck
alea iacta est (auch wenns horde is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Scavenger

uswusw

die topgilden auf naz ham alle gute namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scarface1907 (14. März 2009)

Der lustigste Name auf dem Server Zuluhed is mit Abstand <NANANANANANANA BATMAN>. Immer wieder für ein lacher gut.^^


----------



## andy567 (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Shall Perish  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakyo (14. März 2009)

<GEH WEITER ICH DROPP NIX>
<Lachend in die Kreissäge>
<Tempus Irae> (<-- this)

uvm.

sind jetzt mal drei die ich schon geil find. ^^


----------



## Hugo2000 (14. März 2009)

Sturm Kohorte


----------



## Tyler007 (14. März 2009)

Livetopug


----------



## Fluxo (14. März 2009)

<Booty Bay Beach Club>
<isn arroganter Alkoholiker>

die sind bei mir auf dem Server so hängengeblieben....


----------



## Visssion (14. März 2009)

Gnominikanische Republik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (14. März 2009)

PvP Positiv


----------



## Larmina (14. März 2009)

Fliegendes Suizidkommando!


----------



## Dextra17 (14. März 2009)

Scarface1907 schrieb:


> Der lustigste Name auf dem Server Zuluhed is mit Abstand <NANANANANANANA BATMAN>. Immer wieder für ein lacher gut.^^


Der ist ja mal richtig gut!

"Hartz Fear" ist ebenfalls so ein Kandidat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Innoko (14. März 2009)

Dreizig cm unbuffed

<3


----------



## Fares75 (14. März 2009)

Ist <Hordnungsbehörde> schon genannt worden?
Find ich persönlich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkong23 (14. März 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Vor langen Zeiten gab es einmal 2 sehr nette Gilden die dann fusionierten.
> *Devils Crew *und *Blackrock'n'Roll* (origineller geht's kaum in WoW).
> 
> Doch leider ist das nun Gechichte.
> ...



Blackrock'n'Roll IST SEHR ORIGINELL aus WC3 Geklaut...


----------



## Magician.^ (14. März 2009)

Auf Anetheron 

SpielerName
<furzt in der Badewanne>


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

coole Gildennamen:
conspiracy
Raging Hordes
Action League Now

...

naja gibt viele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (15. März 2009)

The Dark Heroes
Die Schwarze Legion


----------



## Bobmorane-Nazjatar (15. März 2009)

SCAVENGER FTW ^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (15. März 2009)

<ist süchtig>


----------



## crydun (15. März 2009)

KLÄN ist göttlich, terrordar!


----------



## Seryma (15. März 2009)

Waldfruchtmandarinen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich noch gesehen hab:

<chaaaaaaargee>

<Fear gewinnt>

<Synchronschwimmverein OG>

und unendlich viele Bankchargilden in Form von:

<Raiba>

<Sparkasse Orgrimmar>

etc...

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Memeron (15. März 2009)

<Crusader> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besonders auf Aman'thul eine sehr schöne gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alene85 (15. März 2009)

hmmm beste gildennamen ?! da fällt mir nur einer ein *silverchaos* in der ich zufällig mitgled bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Yiraja (15. März 2009)

Knightrider schrieb:


> da gibts an paar gute:
> Hordenlich aufs Maul
> 
> 
> des sind die wo ich kenne^^



das ja wohl mal total kinderkacke ... is bestimmt die von Gilneas oder ?

Mein Lieblingsgildenname is "Out of Range"


----------



## Halthiruil (15. März 2009)

Also erstmal mein aboluter Favorit auf Lordaeron:

AFK Wayne ruft an

und dann wären da noch zwei Gilden, wobei eine nicht mehr existiert.

Angels of Revenge

Determination(existiert nicht mehr)


----------



## Lons (15. März 2009)

was mir im laufe meiner wow zeit untergekommen ist war:
Jesus has a soulstone
OOM
Hallo Du!
Thralls Süsse (frauen gilde)
!"§$%&/)=?*' (ka ob das richtig war auf jeden fall waren es nur sonderzeichen)
Love or Hate Me
Duden INC
ist ein Guideleser
geht farmen 
FTW
und was mir persönlic gut gefallen hat:Tötet Gnome (Hordengilde)

Ka welche noch existiert oder nicht ...


----------



## DenniBoy16 (15. März 2009)

<wirft gnome> find ich cool
<geh weiter ich dropp nix> mischung aus cool und peinlich

naja mehr fallen mir erstmal net ein


----------



## Furana (15. März 2009)

gut gefallen hat mir "Enrage"....aber sollte ich mal ne Gilde gründen werde ich sie "Evil Bloodwarriors of Death" nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kosmo79 (15. März 2009)

Gibt einige Gildenamen auf Teldrassil

Drachenwacht
infused
Beschützer von Darnassus
Astoria
intoccabile
Purity

usw..


----------



## Sobakasu (15. März 2009)

Auf dem Server Teldrassil

> Ältestenrat
> Konföderation

und mein persönlicher Favorite:

<Ist ein Baumschmuser>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kosmo79 (15. März 2009)

Sobakasu schrieb:


> Auf dem Server Teldrassil
> 
> > Ältestenrat
> > Konföderation
> ...




Die find ich auch toll :-)


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. März 2009)

<Baumschmuser>
<Hordentlich aufs Mowl>
<schaut immer so>
Sind meine 3 favoriten^^


----------



## Ronas (15. März 2009)

<schlechter als random> gabs auf meinem server mal, fand ich auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (15. März 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> das ja wohl mal total kinderkacke ... is bestimmt die von Gilneas oder ?
> 
> Mein Lieblingsgildenname is "Out of Range"


1. ist der von dir zitierte post 1 jahr alt 
2. gibts die gilde so oft 
3. das ja wohl mal total kinderkacke ... is bestimmt die von Festung der Stürme oder?


Ungeschlagene Favoriten bleiben 
<Parge Lenis> (braucht en klein weng bis mans merkt)
<Rhabarbar Barbaren> finde ich einfach cool


----------



## Swamplord (15. März 2009)

Taurenmolkerei GmbH


----------



## Nimbe (15. März 2009)

also auf wrathbringer find ich folgende gut

Mantodea  (is ne kleine gilde aber find den Namen einfach hammer)

Lunatic Pandora   (gute raidgilde aufm server und name hat iwie was tolles)

sweet emo Girls pew pew    (sweet emo girls ritz ritz hätt besser gepasst aber so auch gut)

Bloodhunters  ( naja wer kennt sie nicht auf wrath? xD)

und 19er pvp gilde: Allis klaun bei KIK    

noch was muss ich loswerden:

folgender Gildenname is einfach nur zum kotzen:

Lords of Silvermoon


----------



## Dropz (15. März 2009)

In Vino Veritas <3


----------



## Kamaji (15. März 2009)

Käsebrötchenbande


----------



## knallbaer (31. März 2009)

kuhmuhnisten
der tod kommt von unten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (31. März 2009)

<3

Meine Gilde: Epic Cookiez

i luv that


----------



## Cloze (31. März 2009)

Divinity


----------



## Gandarr (31. März 2009)

Müsli Müsli YamYamYam


----------



## Unfassbar (31. März 2009)

Am besten find ich <OMGICECREAMTRUCKBRB>


----------



## Technocrat (31. März 2009)

Ok, wenn man mal vom obercoolen <Holy Avengers> (nicht schlagen! aua!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  muß doch meine Gilde hochhalten!) absehen, gibt es auf Turalyon 

zwei wirklich gute Gildennamen (beide Horde, schnüff)

Der überragende Name 

<Unnatural Selection>
(Unnatürliche Auslese)

und der sehr gute

<Grand Theft Kodo>


Aber auch <Gnomeland Security> (Anspielung auf George W. Bushs "Homeland Security") und <Soap Salesmen> (Seifenvertreter) auf Allyseite sind eine Erwähnung wert.


----------



## Nachtglanz (31. März 2009)

<AFK Liebe machen>


----------



## Emylia (31. März 2009)

Auf Rexxar 

- Gnome zum Frühstück
- Kaffee am Lagerfeuer
- Don´t coll it damage
- Die epische Grillzange


----------



## Heydu (31. März 2009)

Kellner38 schrieb:


> Eisesglut, das Legat



BUUUUUHHH
das sind doch nichts weiter als arrogante, selbstsüchtige, egoistische, egozentrische, freche Gilde
keiner von denen kann nur einen einzigen, halb-wegs freundlichen satz bilden.


BTT: Ich dachte, ich hätte den schönsten Gildennamen^^


----------



## RosaTauchadin (31. März 2009)

Murlocs stolen my bike!


----------



## Gaiwain (31. März 2009)

insomnia

exalted

addicted

lemniscate


----------



## Solin83 (31. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hi also ich finde den Gildennamen

<Templers Of Doom>

richtig gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleinkind01 (31. März 2009)

mein persönlicher Favorit ist ^^Ritz Ritz Wir sind Emos^^
gibts auf dem Server Veklor


----------



## Stupidea24 (31. März 2009)

Find 

<Grand Theft Kodo>

sehr nice

aber auch natürlich mein absoluter Favorit

<yes we can>


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

katzenzuchtverein hyjal 
find ich lustig^^


----------



## MrGimbel (31. März 2009)

Einer meiner Favoriten ist
"Hordentlich auf´s Maul" 

kenn die Gilde aber nicht....


----------



## tausendbuffed (31. März 2009)

<Mama es blutet>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrdDaSram (31. März 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> BUUUUUHHH
> das sind doch nichts weiter als arrogante, selbstsüchtige, egoistische, egozentrische, freche Gilde
> keiner von denen kann nur einen einzigen, halb-wegs freundlichen satz bilden.



Glaub das findet jeder bei uns aufn Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (2. April 2009)

Magic! schrieb:


> Proud to be hated
> Hands of Doom




Tearar, nicht?

Die gabs wenn ich mich recht entsinne schon zu Classic Zeiten und sie waren sogar ziemlich gut.
Heute kann ich das nicht mehr beurteilen, da halt auch nichts mehr gefordert wird.

Najo aber dann kommt mir da gerade noch die alte Top Gilde von Taerar in den Sinn: ''Obscurus''. 
Auch ganz nett...

...Robert xD


----------



## PewPew_oO (2. April 2009)

Ich mag:

- <Name> ist ein lila launebär
- Ig nähmti gärn äs Zwicku (Schweizergilde)
- EINFACH VOLL SCHNECKEN (gibt es leider nicht mehr)
- Ordo Draconica

Achja:

-Scharlachrote latenz
und
-arbeitsamt ehrfürchtig

find ich auch super


----------



## mgfhaki (2. April 2009)

<Can't gank this>
<Gank me if you can>
<Crit Happens>
<Thralls next Top Hordler>
<Oops I crit it again>  (zzt. mein Favo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## wowaddict (2. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




( no job no girlfriend ) ist echt mal nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (2. April 2009)

_Mooni_ schrieb:


> <The Dead Undead>
> <nextTopfmodel>
> <Allianzversichert>
> <NarF>
> ...


du spielst auf Aman'Thul, stimmts?^^
Hellcome und NarF sin auf jeden fall bei uns^^


----------



## Stäbchen (2. April 2009)

Also "Schattenlichter" und "Harmony" find ich sind sehr geile Gildennamen bei uns,

aber das non plus Ultra is immernoch

" Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi"
obergeil xD


----------



## Marienkaefer (2. April 2009)

The Order Of Death 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm, und Dunkler Kriegspakt find ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Toyuki (2. April 2009)

Wurstbrot of Steel xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (2. April 2009)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Wurstbrot of Steel xD



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei uns am Server gibts auch noch "Kampftruppe Warsong" - reine 19er und 29er PvP Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## GuuL (2. April 2009)

<Nero> 
<S H O W T I M E > mein fav (passt ja zu meinem namen)
<ELF ZWÖLF DRÖLF> lustig^^


----------



## Lisko34 (2. April 2009)

Hi,

find meinen Gildennamen ziemlich cool:

<Linnod en alfirin iâr> 

soll heißen: Prophezeiung des ewigen Blutes


Sonst gibts bein uns noch:
H-Milch
Beerfighters
uvm.


----------



## °Rapante° (2. April 2009)

Ich mag:

Huppi Fluppi


----------



## Deutermond (2. April 2009)

bin in 2 Gilden ... 

Blackrocks Stolz

und 

Nachtmahr 

... sind meine absoluten Favourites


----------



## Karakil (2. April 2009)

Ich bleibe bei meinen beiden Gilden in denen ich bin

Gefechtsfeldtouristen und

Samurai Pizza Cats


----------



## Carlitocool (2. April 2009)

Also ich find immer wieder geil:

Der Heal war doch durch !

od.

Born to Wipe


----------



## marcloker (2. April 2009)

die beiden geilsten gildennamen sind immernoch:

shattrath 90210

und 

bubba gump shrimp com.


----------



## Carlitocool (2. April 2009)

oh man jetzt hab ich doch den besten vergessen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den von meiner alten twinkgilde (bis ich ihn ändern musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Big Titz high critz


----------



## villain (2. April 2009)

Meine Favoriten sind

"Monsters Inc." (Horde)
"Barry White Elite Guards" (Horde)
"Booty Bay Surf CLub" (Allianz)
und 
"Pve was sooo last year" (Allianz)


----------



## Vetsu (30. Juli 2009)

Old Factions
ein bash0r kaffee xD
Nero
New Orc Gankees


----------



## 2boon4you (30. Juli 2009)

Katharsis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beitl (30. Juli 2009)

mhm...
da fallen mir spontan

Wohnt im Keller
Make Love, not Warcraft
Nurf Plx 
Ruin

ein


----------



## Lichfritzer (30. Juli 2009)

Die besten die ich gesehn habe sind:

Das Leben im Kühlschrank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hat sivch leider aufgelöst)

und

Alli Sterbehilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoneraider (30. Juli 2009)

Unsere Twinkgilde hies 
<Hat die Haare schön>
musste immer schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPL1FFSTAR (30. Juli 2009)

KLÄN - Terrordar, Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooom.


----------



## Dimpfer (30. Juli 2009)

also ich find unsern gildennamen am besten....

Die Krosse Krabbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir wollten was lustiges und haben es damit irgendwie gefunden.


----------



## Spliffmaster (30. Juli 2009)

Caballeros de Passion oder Magnanimous Majesty sind so meine Favoriten bei mir aufm Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuaKall (30. Juli 2009)

hi

meine fun gilde heißt <will in frieden Angeln> 

und dann hat nen kumpel <Grün Gewinnt>

und dann hab ich früher in bgs die gilde <item geil und asozial> gesehen gibbet aber nimmer


----------



## BossRulE (30. Juli 2009)

"und die Sieben Zwerge"

muss ich imma lachen...

oder

"ist ein Brot"  xDD


----------



## xaarinaa (30. Juli 2009)

Ich halte mich da gerne an meine eigene gilde auf dem englischen server Sunstrider.

Long Live <Unknown Entity>.

Mir gefiel der name schon immer, auch bevor ich der Gilde beigetreten bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (30. Juli 2009)

"Eine Horde Allianzler" oder "Wichtelschutzverein" finde ich nett.

Aber die allerbesten Gildennamen sind immer noch die mit 2 oder 3 Schreibfehlern. Da weiß man immer sofort woran man ist, hrhr. ^^

"darc schadows" oder "die teufels wachen"  u.s.w. Echt peinlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (30. Juli 2009)

<AFK Kühe umwerfen>


----------



## Bader1 (30. Juli 2009)

Baumschubser Heros auf Ysera.

Hmm mir fällt grad keine andere ein!


----------



## Skum (30. Juli 2009)

<lass mich arzt bin durch>


----------



## Flying_Horst (30. Juli 2009)

auf Frostwolf Horde (dem Besten DE Server überhaupt)

"sapped Cows dont say moh"


----------



## fr4nkyz (30. Juli 2009)

AFK Bierholen - ehemals Rexxar, dann auf Ambossar jetzt auf Garrosh,
( war zu Level 70 Zeiten auch unser Arena Team )
aber aufgelöst wir spielen jetzt alle nen anderes MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




auf Garrosh fand ich noch gut:
Fünfundzwanzig heb auf
von der Horde


----------



## Plusader (30. Juli 2009)

BadVoodoo schrieb:


> irgendeine Gilde
> Legion of Trööt
> Trolling Stones
> Die Gummibärenbande
> ...




Jaaaaa ^^ mein alter Server und meine alte, eigene Gilde > Gummibären hab ich mit nem Kollegen gegründet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der zockt nur schon lang net mehr.


----------



## BossRulE (30. Juli 2009)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> <AFK Kühe umwerfen>



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  LACHFLASH!

der lolste den ich bis jetz gelesen hab!


----------



## Flying_Horst (30. Juli 2009)

achja apropo Rechtschreibfehlergilden

"prediator in the dark"

ich glaube einen solchen Namen kann nur von geistig unterentwickelten ohne Rechtschreibkenntnisse stammen


----------



## Shenoz (30. Juli 2009)

das gute alte sprichwort als gildenname:
Atomkraft nein...nein


----------



## Rikulat (30. Juli 2009)

Am besten is:
<Die Legenden von Mu´Shi> 
xD


----------



## Zorwynn (30. Juli 2009)

"Wächter von Tirisfal"

- Azeroth geschichtsträchtig
- höhrt sich einfach toll an


----------



## Trorg (30. Juli 2009)

KuhSchubsClan
Projekt tanzende Eule *grinz*
Buchsenräuber


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (30. Juli 2009)

Nennt mich einen Fanboy (ich weiß daß ich es NICHT bin) aber auf unserm Server heißt die Topgilde Redefine.
Ist ein Zusammenschluss zweier namhafter Gilden und der Name gefällt mir irgendwie.


----------



## Crystania (30. Juli 2009)

Ich find 

<BRB GRANDMA ON FIRE> lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonst ist Frozen mein Lieblingsgildenname.


----------



## Elminator (30. Juli 2009)

Fun namen wie 'Sapt girls never say no' sind zwar lustig, aber besser find ich name die auch in ein Fantasy Spiel passen. Z.b 'The Wild Horde' & 'Inner Voice'  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aphrodisiaca (30. Juli 2009)

meine favoriten sind

<Spielername> bremst auch für Gnome
<Spielername> and Judgement for all
Die Namenlosen
<Spielername> und sein rosa Pwnyhof (besonders gut bei nem pala ^^)


----------



## xandy (30. Juli 2009)

Solid Core
Corehound Pak 
Die Preußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


E X I L
usw.

MfG Xandy


----------



## Andi515 (30. Juli 2009)

Fejn Kaszabi


----------



## Ashnerak (30. Juli 2009)

mhm

auf onyxia gibts: 

Helvetica  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sonst nix besonderes.. ^^


----------



## Ayuran (30. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Persönlich <Booty Baywatch> sehr lustig


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juli 2009)

du nicht nehmen kerze


----------



## kingjéred (30. Juli 2009)

- Die Apokalyptischen Fußgänger
- aktive Sterbehilfe 
- Dark Fraction   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## immortal15 (30. Juli 2009)

Kuhschupsclan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. Juli 2009)

Dann überleg ich mal...

Revolution,
Kuh Muh Nisten,
Carnivores,
sapped girls dont cry

Das wars vorerst schon.


----------



## Nekramcruun (30. Juli 2009)

es gab hier schon einmal einen thread zum thema die peinlichsten gildennamen.
das erschreckende ist daß zum teil die gleichen gildennamen die in diesem thread als peinlich bezeichnet wurden jetzt hier für gut befunden werden.muss man nicht verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Yo_ (30. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele momentan bei "You Are Not Repaired"


----------



## Forenliebling (30. Juli 2009)

ich finde die Gilde "hat keinen Schlüpper an" gut ich geb mal ein beispiel. der name ist  Frei erfunden 


Arkancaster "hat keinen schlüpper an "

fand ich i wie witzig alsich sie das erste mal sah^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greg09 (30. Juli 2009)

hmm. also ich finde:

<Badeverein Ogrimmar>
<Affenjungs INC> natürlich
und >Insane and deadly> ^^
<Mojowahnsinn>


----------



## guiterres (30. Juli 2009)

Das Hordnungsamt fällt mir noch ein^^


----------



## Nuramon94 (30. Juli 2009)

Sind ja wirklich einige ziemlich interessante Gildennamen genannt worden....

My personal favourite:

<ImKloBrenntNochLicht> .... hallo?! wie krass ist das denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne im ernst, das hat mich irgendwie tief beeindruckt! Ich kann dem, der sich's ausgedacht hat nur gratulieren.... ich finde den namen irgendwie tiefsinnig^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß


----------



## Corsar_Rajaxx (30. Juli 2009)

passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier rein, war nen Name von nem 2er Arena-Team:

"Fear DOT com" (Combo aus Hexer und Shadow)


----------



## Disasterpiece (30. Juli 2009)

also ich find gut:
-Hordentlich aufs Maul
-Vox populi Vox dei (ja da bin ich drin   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
ach ud noch; -sitzt Nackt vorm Pc, irgenwie so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxtron (30. Juli 2009)

also ich find auf unserem Server die Gilden: 

Shadow of Hell ( nein nicht weil ich da drin bin!)
Silence of Darkness
Tears of Abbaddon (wer da drin is hat gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ragefire clear 

und die beste : Gildenlos ftw (die gabs auch mal)


----------



## Elito (30. Juli 2009)

<Risen from Ashes> ist ein toller Name.


----------



## OMGlooool (30. Juli 2009)

"Kapputte Jungs"

"Movementkrüppel"


----------



## Georan (30. Juli 2009)

NightCreat schrieb:


> der beste gildenname morgendämmerung^^  cool auf usnerens erver find ich noch eternal blood ich mag den namen einfach^^


bist du auf shattrath?


----------



## Faei (30. Juli 2009)

bei mir aufem server 

Legends Never Die 
Failed 
Spitfire
Equitatus
Soulless

und dann noch ein eigener vorschlag SoulRider


----------



## crewean (30. Juli 2009)

<Big Titz  high Critz>


----------



## Littelfoot (30. Juli 2009)

<gibt nicht auf>
<klein aber oho>


----------



## Kiroshaya (30. Juli 2009)

Auf Blackhand rennen paar leute von einer Gilde rum die ich persönlich echt cool/witzig finde..xD Ich gehör leider nicht dazu aber naja..die Gilde heißt "Die drei lustigen Vier"
Könnt ich mich jedes mal ablachen. xD


----------



## Compléxx (30. Juli 2009)

< DONT CAL IT SCHNITZEL>


----------



## Compléxx (30. Juli 2009)

<my mom says im special>

genial


----------



## STAR1988 (30. Juli 2009)

Muy87 schrieb:


> <Schutzstaffel>



Nazi ?


----------



## Compléxx (30. Juli 2009)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Nazi ?




lol ab dem hab ich mir nen krampf gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als ich das ingame sah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein krieger ich konnt nicht mehr


----------



## Dabow (30. Juli 2009)

< No RL only AFK >
< your mum is my mount >
< müsli müsli yam yam yam >
< Gamemaster >    <---- 72 h Bann ink Verwarnung / ist heute nichtmehr möglich


----------



## Matress (30. Juli 2009)

- Trash Wiper

- Muppets

- Anlauf statt Gleitcreme (xDDDDDD)

- Pedobären United

- Tirn e gwaiht

- Vermillion

- WAS MEINE MUTTER ?

zu geil^^


----------



## Compléxx (30. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> < No RL only AFK >
> < your mum is my mount >
> < müsli müsli yam yam yam >
> < Gamemaster >    <---- 72 h Bann ink Verwarnung / ist heute nichtmehr möglich




ich mach ne neue twinkgilde auf: Gâmemàstêr

ma schauen


----------



## STAR1988 (30. Juli 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> - Anlauf statt Gleitcreme (xDDDDDD)




Der is natürlich hart arm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: vorallem wenn mans sich bildlich vorstellt xD


----------



## Khornegor (30. Juli 2009)

<XPLOSIVESHOT OLOL DOWN!>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheWoox (30. Juli 2009)

Hordnungwidrig
Thunderbluff Basejumpers
RitzRitzWeAreEmokids  die ultimative 19er pvp gilde damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (30. Juli 2009)

Die meisten Genannten namen find ich ürgendwie eher Bescheuert aber naja. 

Natürlich die gilde in der ich bin Lumen Azerothii

< your mum is my mount > vorallem sowas find ich pers. fürn A...... naja ^^


----------



## De Gaudi (30. Juli 2009)

<dieilluminatihasser>

<werdasliestisrdoof>

und das beste

<schatzwoistdergummi>


----------



## Kansie (30. Juli 2009)

Addy und die Methangas freunde ist doch pfiffig. 
oder Stali und die roten kartoffeln. oder auch Kims großes A.
Achjo. genauso wie "Zam's Zahnstocher".


----------



## Soladra (30. Juli 2009)

<Lasst mich durch ich bin Heiler>


----------



## MetallBrocken (30. Juli 2009)

ICh find 
..wirft Gnome
Hordecore Pwnstore am geilsten


----------



## De Gaudi (30. Juli 2009)

grad eben mit schurken 19er twink gesehn   <heiler chat raid tot>


----------



## Tobihackl (30. Juli 2009)

<Müsli Müsli Jam Jam Jam> lol^^
<Kill mich und ich logg um> gibts auch oft^^
<Your mum is my daily quest> xD


----------



## Dude281275 (30. Juli 2009)

<Hat einen Mutterkomplex>


----------



## skap (30. Juli 2009)

<Hoden bis zum Boden>
Hordengilde natürlich >.


----------



## Brisk7373 (30. Juli 2009)

Thanatos Erpetos
Orden des Sargeras
Never Scared
Immortal
Diabolica Interraptus


----------



## Kipp (30. Juli 2009)

Sapt Girls don´t say no

einfach nur geil...

<Trashmobs in epic > find ich auch toll =)


----------



## Brisk7373 (31. Juli 2009)

*Anlauf statt Gleitcrem is auch geil ^^ *


----------



## Malohin (31. Juli 2009)

"Strippenstrolche"

find ich nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biemi (31. Juli 2009)

<easymode> ftw xD


----------



## Leviathan666 (31. Juli 2009)

<Hordentlich aufs Mowl> xD


----------



## markbergs94 (31. Juli 2009)

bester horden gilde name : nicht allianz versichert ^^


----------



## P-bibi (31. Juli 2009)

Die gibts zwar noch nicht, aber die werde ich morgen gründen.
<Die Aminaten>


----------



## serternos árkanos (31. Juli 2009)

Ich mag < Amici in perpetum> ich glaub so heißt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meladilegno (31. Juli 2009)

jünger des gerstensafts


----------



## Lêandrôs - Das Syndikat (31. Juli 2009)

<Zuk Zuk>  



THE ONE, AND ONLY GUILD!


----------



## Fennaen (31. Juli 2009)

<Spielername>
<droppt nix>

und mein Fave is Chilled 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeHunter1992 (31. Juli 2009)

Also meine Favoriten die ich auf meinem Server toll finde waren/sind:

Aeternitas (der name hat was^^)
Deathcrementi

jo das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JTR (31. Juli 2009)

Haggard215 schrieb:


> UnserServerIstDown ...war vor BC mal auf Tirion ...war immer ganz lustig, weis nicht obs die Gilde noch gibt




gibts noch hab sie gestern gesehen^^


----------



## bjxx (31. Juli 2009)

bei mir aufem server ist es Endless  der name hat was 

oder name <Held der eisigen Weiten>


----------



## BossRulE (31. Juli 2009)

hab mal wow gilden gegooglt. da heißt eine auf nem asia server Hello Kitty Club xDDDDD

lachflash bekommen... nach membern gelookt: Alles weiblich o_O

oder auch auf nem us realm:

Spielername...is watching Football  

jaja, nehmt euch an den andern ländern mal beispiele!


----------



## Kujasann (31. Juli 2009)

olol wieviele gildenamen ich davon kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das gibts mir irgendwie zu denken ^^
egal
meine favoriten sind immernoch:
<hordisch by nature>
<sapt girls dont say no>
<hordentlich aufs mowl>
(typisch hordler halt xD)


----------



## Steel (31. Juli 2009)

> Wurstbrot of Steel xD



find ich toll, passt irgendwie zu mir xD

Edit: hab ich mal auf meinem server gesehen: <Spielername> was a accident


----------



## Lonzi78 (31. Juli 2009)

<Tiranoc>

war quasi eine Lebenseinstellung die Gilde


RIP






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrokz (31. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Und Ace of Spades
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<3 motörhead ftw


----------



## Ch4zer (31. Juli 2009)

Den besten Namen hat meine, eine der erfolgreichsten Gilden des Servers, zu der ich anfangs wegen des Namens bin, " Effective ".
Und solange der Name Programm ist, gibt es dazu nichts zu bemängeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ganz lustig sind:

Addicted
arrogant
... ist ein Ninjalooter
Drag Queens 
wiPe


----------



## Fenrieyr (31. Juli 2009)

bei uns aufm server(norgannon):
A V I D
J A V I D I A N
Rising Phoenix
andFriends
Fatal error
FireFighters
T O X I C


----------



## 44IsoO (31. Juli 2009)

Auf Un'Goro gibt es eine Gilde namens <MüsliMüsliMjamMjamMjam> ... ^^


----------



## Blumator (31. Juli 2009)

Ich find ja 

<Zwergenschubser>

auch sehr cool^^


----------



## MaxwellAut (31. Juli 2009)

Ich find
<wasd ahhh cant move> ganz wiztig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 
<lootet ninjas> auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (31. Juli 2009)

<Without Pressure>
<Vorboten des Lichts> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch so einige die mir aber gerade dummerweise nicht einfallen :-S


----------



## Pommesbude2 (31. Juli 2009)

Pimp my Kodo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illaya (31. Juli 2009)

leprosus,

latein für die aussenseiter, 
wehe es klaut jemand jetzt den namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind die einzige gilde die so heißt :b


----------



## Pommesbude2 (31. Juli 2009)

Illaya schrieb:


> leprosus,
> 
> latein für die aussenseiter,
> wehe es klaut jemand jetzt den namen
> ...



Und das heißt ^^?


----------



## Prättcha (31. Juli 2009)

Also ich find "Treue Gefährten" auf Zirkel des Cenarius gut.

und sonst noch:

Grandis Leyendas

Ars Vivendi (Lebenskunst)

Schwingen des Phönix


----------



## bobz--kaly (31. Juli 2009)

<MurlocStoleMyEpicmount> !!!

<Ey Mann wo ist mein Kodo> xD

<Tötet um zu überleben>

<Ich weiss wo dein Haus wohnt>

<Stirbt nicht ist schon tot>



Meine lieblinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2009)

<SKILLCAR WROOM WROOM>


----------



## MuuHn (31. Juli 2009)

Saped Cow's can't Muh


----------



## Da_Profet (31. Juli 2009)

Nerds of Prey


----------



## Kaltunk (31. Juli 2009)

luXz schrieb:


> hehe ich kenn gute
> 
> -Ich morde für die Horde
> 
> ...



Der ist mal geil der Name... xDDDD

Naja, bei uns aufm Server gibt es nicht so viele Funnamen, aber einer gefällt mir:

Ally Sterbehilfe ev.


----------



## Orthes (31. Juli 2009)

Ich hab gut gelacht als ich einen Tauren mit dem Gildnamen

<a gnome stole my bike>

gesehen habe.


----------



## MaddyM (31. Juli 2009)

<Raid auf Kühlschrank> einer meiner Favoriten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss ich immer wieder lachen. 

<Was dagegen?> mag ich auch ^^


----------



## michael92 (31. Juli 2009)

Die Bone Verschwörung

Vs Human




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nergy (31. Juli 2009)

auf meinem Server Mal´Ganis gefallen mir die hier gut:

Myth 
Bansidh


----------



## Ilyrin (31. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Da ich nur begrenzt Zeit habe, ohne die SuFu zu benutzen, stelle ich mal die Gegenfrage:
> 
> Was seid die wohl mit Abstand besten Gildennamen, die ihr zu Gesicht bekommen habt?
> Sei es jetzt in
> ...





MUFF MUFF!!!


----------



## Vattalus (31. Juli 2009)

<and two stealthed rogues>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeoVi (31. Juli 2009)

Sind ja echt geile namen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht alle Antworten zu lesen und da waren meine beiden favs nich dabei:

Server: Ulduar

<Rasselbande> (In der Gilde bin ich!)
<Rangierabstandhalten> (Kenne dort einige Member)

Habe sicher schon mehr lustige Gilden gesehen aber die meisten wurden genannt oder ich hab die namen
vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HoherLord (31. Juli 2009)

- Die Dumpfbacken -

is nice


Unsere Gilde heißt "Bloody Path of God"

wird Michael92 gefallen, laut seiner Sig...   ^^

MfG


----------



## hanspeterle (31. Juli 2009)

earth defense force xD
spammen immer handelschat zu einfach geil


----------



## Tennissen (31. Juli 2009)

Also ganz klar... UNSER Gildenname...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

siehe meine Signatur...^^


----------



## P-bibi (31. Juli 2009)

Pommesbude2 schrieb:


> Und das heißt ^^?



"Aussätzig"


----------



## Mage_Collina (31. Juli 2009)

"I soags glei I drop nix"

"Wipe GmbH"


----------



## wowzocker93 (31. Juli 2009)

<avoid>(beste Hordengilde auf dem Server)
<Be Water>(haben sich glaub aufgelöst)
<Temet Nosce>
<Innervate Totem>(beste Allianzgilde auf dem Server)

P.S.: Spiele auf Nera´thor


----------



## Regine55 (31. Juli 2009)

Hartz Fear
Hartz V Beta Tester


----------



## _DeSoRiEnT_ (31. Juli 2009)

löschen -_-


----------



## Rywn (31. Juli 2009)

geh weiter ich drop nix

ist mein Favorit^^


----------



## EpicHeals (31. Juli 2009)

Meine Libelings Bloohoof Gilden:

Monkey Grabs the Peach   xD
Edge of Insanity
The NERVous Horde
Bad Example
Bäd Kärmä
Needs Food Badly
The Addicted
Underpants Gnomes
We Ran Out Of Oreos


----------



## Grimmzahn (31. Juli 2009)

Nutteprelln


----------



## Alamoth (31. Juli 2009)

aufm bg gesehn:

Gartenverein e.V. ---> vor mir standen 2 Heilbäume - ich konnt nimmer xD


----------



## Ukmâsmú (31. Juli 2009)

Die geilsten... meine eigene

Pestländer Party Truppe 

Kurz PPT na wer weiß wo das herkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten noch 
Stercus Accidit
Die Milch machts
Hauptsache es Leuchtet

gibt einfach viele geile namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (31. Juli 2009)

... "HausverbotBeimPsychiater".... auf Rexxar...... 


... mhm... ist meine... jaja eigenlob stinkt^^


----------



## FrAkE (31. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Da ich nur begrenzt Zeit habe, ohne die SuFu zu benutzen, stelle ich mal die Gegenfrage:
> 
> Was seid die wohl mit Abstand besten Gildennamen, die ihr zu Gesicht bekommen habt?
> Sei es jetzt in
> ...




Elfenlied?
ich nehne meine Gilde auch wie ein Anime r0fl

Elfenlied = bob name



gute namen:

PausenBrot
Royal Knight
Ring of Excelent


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2009)

Fuss der Rache
 7 Gnome
 Die Aussenseiter

Meine Lieblinge: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lustria
Echsenmenschen


----------



## mephir666 (31. Juli 2009)

HoherLord schrieb:


> - Die Dumpfbacken -
> 
> is nice
> 
> ...



Wenn du damit "Der blutige Pfad Gottest" meinst, war das bisl selfowned. Film heißt Boondock Saints.


----------



## Potpotom (31. Juli 2009)

Fleischfabrik...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tauren wollen nicht beitreten, warum nur?


----------



## Nightroad (31. Juli 2009)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Aber mein persönlicher Favorit:
> 
> <klaut bei KIK> (die Gildenwerbung ist geil xD)



war auch mein favorit immer ...
hatte sogar auf nachtwache so ne gilde...

wurde aber dann  umbenannt weil kik ne "geschützte marke " is... klaut bei der horde wollten sie aber net reintun...


----------



## Tokkró (31. Juli 2009)

<Ordnungsamt Orgrimmar>

<Imba war vergeben>

<Sechs, Droogs and PvP>

und natürlich meine eigene

<Dreamer>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Tokkró - Mal'Ganis


----------



## TheStormrider (31. Juli 2009)

<Priests of Skullz> ist mein persönlicher Favorit!


----------



## Blödknight (31. Juli 2009)

Fear and Loathing in WoW
Ich morde für die Horde
Pax Immortalis


----------



## Tokkró (31. Juli 2009)

@Storm

zufällig die priests auf mal'ganis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raziel2710 (31. Juli 2009)

Es gab mal bei uns "Ärzte ohne Grenzen" die hatten Tatsächlich nur Heiler aufgenommen und mussten immer weiß gekleidet sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von denen die mir wirklich gut gefallen ist "Eisesglut" ein wirklich schöner Name.


----------



## Aargoroth (31. Juli 2009)

find ich nice :
Agony and Bloodlust 
Horde Ultras
Hools der Horde


my 2 cents


----------



## Knowme (31. Juli 2009)

Der Thread ist lächerlich. :/ Hier werden genau so dämliche Gildennamen gepostet, wie in dem anderen Thread.


----------



## Blakee (31. Juli 2009)

Der Ghulbus *g* (sehr sehr erfolgreiche allianzgilde)
Purity (auch erfolgreich, aber hat sich aufgelöst)
Vorboten des Lichts (einfach nur geil, passt zu palas und priest und bin selber drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
und Boten des Lichts (zur gleichen zeit wie Vorboten des Lichts gegründet löl)

MfG von Dethecus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundarkness (31. Juli 2009)

wowzocker93 schrieb:


> <avoid>(beste Hordengilde auf dem Server)
> <Be Water>(haben sich glaub aufgelöst)
> <Temet Nosce>
> <Innervate Totem>(beste Allianzgilde auf dem Server)
> ...



gibts avoid überhaupt noch?
hab mir auf khazgoroth ne hordengilde erstellt die so heisst^^
naja btt:
<Warrior of the World>
<Superhorst>
<Allimania>
<roflusaidlol>
<and Deathwing>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klondike (31. Juli 2009)

auf Durotan gabs mal die Gilde

<Wurstbrot of Steel>

Ich musste immer lachen, wenn ich die irgendwo gesehen habe. Die waren auch recht erfolgreich.


----------



## Duendes (31. Juli 2009)

ich kenne :

- Corona Mortis 
- Juden Inc.
- ist Allianz versichert
- born on a Pwnyhof
- Opus Dei
- Exceeder

das wars


----------



## Budr!ick (31. Juli 2009)

Hoggers Bodyguards find ich nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ansonsten gab es mal eine Farmergilde mit Namen Tekken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## szensemann (31. Juli 2009)

Gute Gildennamen sind:
<Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi>
<sitzt nackt vorm PC>
<lol der kam aus die Wand>

Was absolut nicht geht:
<Garde des Lichts>
oder
<Shadowwarriors>


----------



## Dexter2000 (31. Juli 2009)

Wattenbällchen des todes
Legendary
Eye of Truth
Always Ultra
Askeria
Affen haben waffen
die find ich gut


----------



## blackjoke (31. Juli 2009)

nice is auch:
Begleiter von "Blackjoke"

bzw:
Diener von "imbawarlock"


----------



## crescent (31. Juli 2009)

<I III III VII>

^^


----------



## Sliczné (31. Juli 2009)

Also ich Fand nice

"WeedCompanie"

"LoligesLoL" ^^


----------



## Tendo (31. Juli 2009)

Crit Happens   find ich super. Gibt es auf Rexxar (Allianz)


----------



## Gierdre (31. Juli 2009)

My Favourite: "hat Angst im Dunkeln" <- zu geil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bababoa (31. Juli 2009)

Ich find ja Pony Slaystation toll


----------



## Zulfark (31. Juli 2009)

Auf Ysera 

" Umhauen und Looten " 


Auf Kill ' Jaeden

" Spielt mit Lenkrad " 
" Pony Slaystation " 


Aber das beste was ich bis jetzt gesehn hab is was mit nem Erfolg ^^

Gibt nen dudu bei uns aufem Server mit dem Name Mikrowelle, und er hat nen Titel, Meister der Lehren. 
Man muss nur das Lehren als Leeren lesen. 

Ergibt  "Meister der Lehren Mikrowelle"  ich kam ausem Lachkrampf nimmer raus.


----------



## Taknator (31. Juli 2009)

Children of Bodom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cosmo_Hill (31. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab ma jmd mit Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig im bg gesehn und auf Tirion ist die Gilde mit dem besten Namen 
<Better Wipe GmbH>
^^


----------



## TheStormrider (31. Juli 2009)

Tokkró schrieb:


> @Storm
> 
> zufällig die priests auf mal'ganis?
> 
> ...



Genau die.


----------



## zwergeromatiko (31. Juli 2009)

Die Gilde <<Gnome und andere Wurfwaffen>> finde ich immerwieder geil ^^


----------



## Alloaaa (31. Juli 2009)

Nagaz Stole My Bike

Da hab ich mich erstmal wegegelacht

Achja, Grand theft Kodo fand ich auch geil^^


----------



## Marzani (3. August 2009)

<flames Gimps hard>


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2009)

zwergeromatiko schrieb:


> Die Gilde <<Gnome und andere Wurfwaffen>> finde ich immerwieder geil ^^



Schade das der Gildenname zu lang ist <.<


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (3. August 2009)

Auf Sen'jin

Hordenseite:
Easy Mode (aufgelöst vor kurzem)
Nemesis (aufgelöst pre 3.0)
Ash Aman (aufgelöst, revival mit Ehrenwache Ash Amans)

Alliseite:
eVolution
planB

Im Bg gesehen:

ne Gilde auf Onyxia - EU

BRB ICECREAMTRUCK


komisch das das zugleich erfolgreiche Gilden waren / sind.


----------



## b00nsader (3. August 2009)

>ur mother is my epic mount<

find ich gut.

xD


----------



## Night falls (3. August 2009)

<<lolpensi>>

Fand ich persönlich ziemlich gut!


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (3. August 2009)

<< AFK wegen DnD >>


----------



## Orentil (6. August 2009)

soo mir is auch endlich mal jemand mit nem kreativen gildennamen begegnet.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der name lautet: Blackjack und Nuttela.^^ fand ich unheimlich klasse.

mfg Orentil


----------



## Cookie Jar (6. August 2009)

Oder _I Crit on my first Date _auf Anub Arak


----------



## Eisenschmieder (6. August 2009)

<spielt mit lenkrad> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wtf
ich stell mir das grad vor wer in obsi mit seinem lenkrad dreht und drückt und fährt davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<peter pwn und rapwnzel> find ich ganz lustig...


----------



## Assari (7. August 2009)

Eisenschmieder schrieb:


> <peter pwn und rapwnzel> find ich ganz lustig...



rofl =D

mein favoriten:

Nemesis
Disturbed
Epic Cookiez (<3)
My Epic Mount is Your Mom


----------



## Zodttd (7. August 2009)

der beste gildenname ist <xD> finde ich


----------



## Kiefa (7. August 2009)

eta carinea
die epische Grillzange
und
Engel der Apokalypse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __FL3X (7. August 2009)

Celestial Dawn finde ich recht gut. War mal ne ziemlich gute Raidgilde auf Aman Thul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutkeks (7. August 2009)

<Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig>
<Hat schlimm Bierdurst>
<Don't call it Schnitzel>
<Flame for Honor>
<ONEhit Wonder>


----------



## Tezja (7. August 2009)

<Ohne Hände keine Kekse> find ich gut ^^


----------



## Bulldoz (7. August 2009)

>Hello Kitty Fanclub< bekommt ein dickes ULTRA LOL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BunnyBunny (7. August 2009)

Auf Wrathbringer (Horde):
Hallo Wand (haben sich aufgelöst)
Tschüss Wand (s.o.)
pützt hier nur
Faust des Schmerzens

Allianz:
Grillfreunde Goldshire
think different


----------



## Müllermilch (7. August 2009)

Don't kill me, I am Jesus


----------



## Staypuft (8. September 2009)

also 

<Brachlands next Topmodel>

finde ich ja immer noch am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slebbeog (8. September 2009)

wir haben : "Feed them to the pigs" ^^ find ich ganz geil


----------



## Revotai777 (8. September 2009)

Drachensilber oder Legend of Dragon find ich net schlecht^^


----------



## Yaize (8. September 2009)

auf allieseite bei uns fnd ich alle irgendwie nichtssagend an namen -.-

horde find/fand ich 2 richtig klasse...

"The Pils have Eyes".. gibbet sogar noch glaub ich

und ne Zeit lang gabs ne Hordengilde die hiess "Pupsburger Augenkiste"... einfach nur klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (8. September 2009)

... hat doofe ohren


----------



## Da_Profet (8. September 2009)

<OMFG ICECREAMTRUCK BRB>


----------



## NoxActor (8. September 2009)

<RL und trotzdem Skill> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neother (8. September 2009)

<Die Milch machts> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rushiflauschi (8. September 2009)

<Winterspring Wanderers>


----------



## Bigmomma (8. September 2009)

<Mörtel Combat>

Gibs leider nicht mehr


----------



## Darton (8. September 2009)

<Die Allianzversicherung>
<HordenHooligans> ( bin da selber drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
<Dæmentis>
<rückwertslaufenftw>
<Gummibärenbande>

das sind meine favoriten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstar (8. September 2009)

Legion der Engel. War ich sogar mal drin ^^


----------



## Versace83 (8. September 2009)

Also grundsätzlich finde ich ja lateinische Gildennamen oder zumindest welche die so klingen ganz gut. bei mir auf dem Server gibt es eine PVP Gilde, in der ich mit meinem Twink bin, die "Ad Arma" heißt. Die von meinem Main "Aeternitas" (römischer Gott der Ewigkeit).

Gildennamen wie xyz "ist imba" usw. sind zwar ganz lustig anzusehen aber ich persönlich würde nie so eine Gilde rein wollen. Wäre mir dann doch etwas zu doof damit rumzulaufen.

Auf meinem alten Server Arthas gibt es die Gilde "Allianz Sterbehilfe". Der Name hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 inzwischen gibt es auch auf Anetheron eine Gilde mit diesem Namen, nur leider sehr falsch geschrieben ^^ "Allianz Sterbe hilfe" 

Meine Twink Gilde heißt "Lordaerons Rache...finde den Namen recht cool und da ich fast nur Untote spiele (sobald das Addon rasukommt wird dann mein einziger nicht untote ein untoter Hunter) finde ich den auch passend.


----------



## Buschwalker (8. September 2009)

Ruhm und Ehre --> Der abyssische Rat

Für die Horde! ^^


----------



## Chinchin91 (8. September 2009)

<Gildenlos>
und
<Guardians of Crossroads>


----------



## Schrottinator (8. September 2009)

Murphys Law


----------



## dognose (8. September 2009)

ich find am geilsten: bud spencer in tarrens mill (anspielung auf bud spencer und terence hill)


----------



## Smîlé (8. September 2009)

<Otherside>
<Pantheon>
sind auch gleichzeitig 2 der besten gilden bei uns aufem Server (Dun Morogh)


----------



## Hishabye (8. September 2009)

Auf Alleria 

<Crit Happens>
<GanzMieseSchlägerTruppe>
<Rolfcopter Airlines>


----------



## Meßias (8. September 2009)

Auf der ewigen Wacht:

Uthers Wächter
Feuerläufer
Fraternitas
Seelen von Kul Tiras


----------



## pieterich (8. September 2009)

ich bin auf tirion und da, finde ich gibt es viel lustige aber auch blöde namen.
z.b "Schlechtwetterfront ", und "Wir haben Zeit" finde ich gut. auch gibt es halt viele hiergenannte die es auch auf anderen servern gibt wie "Die Horde klaut bei KIK" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber doof finde ich sowas wie "Hüttengaudi "


----------



## PitbullStylez (8. September 2009)

Auf Shattrath

Schöne Gilden

<Isar Elhaz>
<Seisen Densetsu>

Lustige Gilden

<Autogramme gibts später>
<Tupac was PvP flagged>
<Sorry Crit Happens>


----------



## Silentotter (8. September 2009)

also der coolste gilden name den ich je gesehn hab war <Hordnungsamt>...
das so nice


----------



## Maxam (8. September 2009)

Blaustrümpfe


----------



## mommel (8. September 2009)

ganz klar 
<ENKLAVE>und <Blut Royal> (auch wenn Br nich nur aus Blutelfen besteht)

AEHRE DEM KLAN


----------



## Orker (8. September 2009)

Was so mal bei meine Server Trans so gesehen hab:

Randerscheinung.
Pakt der Horde.
Power of War
Reiter der Schatten.
Engelmacher sylvanas
Hordlich aufs Maul.
Tote Kekse krümmeln nicht. << Favorite xD
Boah was noch.

Burning Axe Söldner
Absturz
Dice Nomine Padrê

Glaub Elite Gimps gabs auch mal auf irgend a Realm die waren nicht schlecht beim content raiden.

Casual aus Leidenschaft.

und und und. ^^


----------



## Nortrom141 (8. September 2009)

<inRage> (besste gilde auf dem server)
<Outlaws>
<Emo Club Tirisfal> (find ich genial xD)


----------



## Lokiss (8. September 2009)

TEXAS MAINCHAR MASSACRE


----------



## Teradas (8. September 2009)

Buschwalker schrieb:


> Ruhm und Ehre --> Der abyssische Rat
> 
> Für die Horde! ^^


Wuhu,einer vom Rat...Aber Horde -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst aufm Rat noch:
Schwingen des Phönix,
Weltenwaechter

finde ich ganz cool.


----------



## Shataar (8. September 2009)

"Arbeitsamt Orgrimmer" den fand ich ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toff Töff (8. September 2009)

Bei mir gefallen mri besonders die Gildennamen:

-Buhuu ( hat was) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Lost Boys
- Helden in Ausbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (8. September 2009)

Also mein Favorit ist: 

Schnitzelfabrik GmbH INC

gibts wirklich auf nefarian aber immer nur n mage und n priest davon gesehe^^


----------



## The Paladin (8. September 2009)

Meine Gilde heißt: Maximum Oversize, und mein Boss Maxon (Server Malorne)

Und auf Malorne sind auch die Gilden:

Defender vom Automarkt
Kreaturen Tions
Ave Maria (Mein Favorit)


----------



## Weiterso (8. September 2009)

Also der beste Gildenname ist "Sternenfalter"

und witzigste "Müde und Hungrig"


----------



## Buschwalker (8. September 2009)

@ Teradas
vll sehen wir uns bald bei den Allianzlern bin am überlegen zu switchen ^^


----------



## Axord (8. September 2009)

Mein Lieblingsname is der:

    <Charaktername>
has a mushroom poisoning




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonim (8. September 2009)

<Hordcore Pwnography>
<No Epics just Skill>


----------



## Holoas (8. September 2009)

Periculum in mora und Enraged


----------



## Mal`Ganis (8. September 2009)

Bin auf Thrall in der Hordengilde:

QualityGaming

Und auf meinem alten Server Vek'lor gabs die Gilde:

Weiberregiment

Beides sehr nette Namen find ich.


----------



## Ich2007 (8. September 2009)

<hat nen großen PvPnis> find ich eig ganz lustig ^^


----------



## Tobihackl (8. September 2009)

bei uns gibts ne gilde die heißt "Müsli Müsli jam jam jam" ... xD


----------



## Freakout007 (8. September 2009)

immer noch ungeschlagen

OBSCURUS


greetz


----------



## Casp (8. September 2009)

Mal`Ganis schrieb:


> Und auf meinem alten Server Vek'lor gabs die Gilde:
> 
> Weiberregiment
> 
> Beides sehr nette Namen find ich.



alle verlassen Veklor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deah1 (8. September 2009)

<Serious Monkey Business>


----------



## 50kaisa (8. September 2009)

<Name>
<20cm unbuffed>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesiahs (8. September 2009)

Ganz klar...

<Naps im Nebel>


----------



## Darkbartleby (8. September 2009)

wir hatten vor bc ne gilde, also in den classic zeiten die hießen:
Sonz of Wu.

den namen fand ich einfach genial, heute heißen die nur noch furious, naja^^


----------



## SinjiD (8. September 2009)

Darknêss1 schrieb:


> sehr geiler name is auch <tote kekse krümeln nicht> ^^




jaja in der gilde war ich auch mal vor 3 jahren oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<blutige dolche> ich finde den namen sehr cool weiß nicht warum...und er ist nicht oft vertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<sengirs gefährten> wer vor vielen jahren einmal magic gespielt hat wird baron sengir kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alla dann viel spaß in der welt von azeroth noch.


----------



## Nershul (8. September 2009)

Freakout007 schrieb:


> immer noch ungeschlagen
> OBSCURUS
> greetz


der Name kommt mir so ein bißchen bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber mag gut sein, dass es diese Gilde mehrfach gab... ^^ 

Auf Taerar meine Favorites waren bzw sind:

Mag Echt Keiner (RIP!)
Wipe it Out
Last Try
geh weiter ich drop nix (sehr funny ^^)
Degeneration Blood (was sonst!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## muyuukuubi (8. September 2009)

Fera Belore

Ist eine Rp Gilde aufm Kult der Verdammten in der ich bin^^ Fera Belore ist Thalassisch ( Blutelfensprache)  nur so als Info.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. September 2009)

Smîlé schrieb:


> <Otherside>
> <Pantheon>
> sind auch gleichzeitig 2 der besten gilden bei uns aufem Server (Dun Morogh)




Mit Punkt 2 haste wohl Recht das die besten Gilden sind , ach Gz zum Realmfirstkill Alagon und gz zum Himmelsverteidiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber warum das der "beste Gildennamen" sein soll entzieht sich mir jeglicher Logik ^^

Ich schätze mal du bist ein Fanboy oder in einen der zwei Gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja .. btt:

Ich finde 

<Zwergenweitwurfcrew>
<Hordentlich Schaden> (Die hab ich aber schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen)

am geilsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_xander (8. September 2009)

Grüße

<Name des Spielers>
ist ein Baumschmuser
^^
Dann gibts noch

- Die Horde von Lordaeron (war beste raidgilde aber aufgelöst)
- Hordentlich aufs Maul
- AFKaffee Company (fand ich ganz witzig ^^)
- Gnomtreter (xD)
- Hier könnte Werbung stehn (fand ich richtig geil, war auch ma in der Gilde ^^)

MfG Al_x

Schurke aus Leidenschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und du ?!​


----------



## rushiflauschi (8. September 2009)

Nun ja, meine Gildenkarriere zog sich durch:

<Mahlzeit>
<pwnyhof>
<Teamplay wtf>
und Schlussendlich

<Winterspring Wanderers> (meiner Meinung nach eine sehr schöner Name^^)


----------



## Kiandria (8. September 2009)

<Die Sieben Samurai> ^^

<HordecorePwnage>


----------



## mmm79 (8. September 2009)

Anub'arak:

<sitzt nackt vorm PC>
<i crit on my first date>
<Bavarian Barbarian Clan>
<Amazing Randoms>


----------



## Quantana (8. September 2009)

<NINJAT AUCH DEINEN LOOT>
<You Dont Know Me>
<Scrubs>
<EichhörnchenImTodeskampf>


----------



## Hexalot (8. September 2009)

<Pony Slaystation>


----------



## Thufeist (8. September 2009)

Rhundos schrieb:


> Also einmal:
> -Flare ( war die beste Gilde aufm Server, hat sich aber leider teils aufgelöst )
> - Hallo Wand^^
> - o rly
> ...




Du spielst auf Wrathbringer oder?! ^^
Gibt da nun auch noch no rly.. dann finde ich noch *ist cremig wie Sahne* cool und da gibt es ne PvP Gilde die heisst

Spielername und darunter dann *haut auch Graue*


----------



## Minøtaurus (8. September 2009)

Auf meinem alten Server hatte ich mit einem Freund die Gilde 
"Undead Lords"... im Nachhinein ne Frechheit dass wir den Namen hatten, da wir/ich zu der zeit kaum Horde spielten...
Hatten da auch die regel, dass wir nur Untote aufnehmen... aber naja wie gesagt...

Auf der Allianzseite bin ich Auf besagten alten Server (Der Mithrilorden) 
bei den Krieger der Göttern, finde den Namen stylisch

aber auch die Gilde auf dem neuen Server (Ausschließlich Horde), gefällt mir sehr:

Graveyard Cowboys

VL, Gründe ich oben genannte Gilde demnächst auf dem neune Server, chars genug hätte ich ja..

Edit: Und vor allem bin ich jetzt dort aktiver.. vor allem auf der Seite der Untoten


----------



## Ravanna (8. September 2009)

Ich finde den Gildenname  

-> Weltenbrand
-> Is Never alone

super


----------



## Thaldor (8. September 2009)

<Lords of LoL>
<Aua Aua Aua>(als PvP Gilde natürlich geil =))
<Grubengrabgerätinhaber>


----------



## DiemoX (8. September 2009)

Ich kenne auch einige lustige:
1. <GermanysNextTopHordler>
2. <fünzig cm unbufft>
3. <Your mum is my epicmount>

Mehr fallen mir gerade auch nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichani (8. September 2009)

find auch nicht schlecht den Namen : " ist Teil vom Haus"


----------



## rushiflauschi (8. September 2009)

<Come Honor Face> (laut Aussprechen^^)


----------



## meelt (8. September 2009)

also ich finden die geilsten auf meinem server sind:

<AXIA>
<Distraint>
<DrunkenStyler>
<IX>


----------



## Namir (8. September 2009)

rushiflauschi schrieb:


> <Come Honor Face> (laut Aussprechen^^)



roflmao, der ist absolut hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biemi (8. September 2009)

also ich finde die ganzen kiddiy gilden, wie "wölfe von rajaxx" oder "schlächter von der horde" zum kotzten ^^

fun names und ernstgemeinte finde ich da schon viel besser:
Nevermind
dont panic
delirium
starfleet command
ARENACHUNCKIES <3


----------



## Anni®! (8. September 2009)

<accept your fate> (fate wird meistens durch face ersetzt)

<Thirteen Inch PvPness>

<Liegt in Og> (Verarsche von Goldverkäufern, die mit Char Leichen eine I-net Adresse schreiben)


----------



## Don_ftw (8. September 2009)

In der Gilde in der ich bin : Always Ultra !!

Meiner Meinung nach der beste Name den eine Gilde haben kann !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chevron-9 (8. September 2009)

besonders geil auf unserem Server (Ysera) find ich "Wein Whipe und Gesang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. September 2009)

Anni®! schrieb:


> <Thirteen Inch PvPness>



LOL!

Beste Gildennamen:  <DunichtnehmenKerze> <Invictus> und natürlich <Hoggerraner>


----------



## Flachtyp (8. September 2009)

"Platt-haun-gang"  fand ich ganz witzig ^^


----------



## Caymian (8. September 2009)

"OMG it´s a Hörnchen"  find ich geil


----------



## Thalonclaw (8. September 2009)

Ich sag nur:

Hordnungsamt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archiatos (8. September 2009)

Ich bin ja ein Fan von lateinischen Namen. Bei mir aufm Server, verschwendet an eine Bankchargilde, gibt es NOVUS ORDO SECLORUM ... zu deutsch "Neue Weltortung"!

Finde ich sehr cool!


----------



## CharlySteven (9. September 2009)

"NOVUS ORDO SECLORUM" war bei uns eine Raidgilde, die dann geschlossen aufn anderen server transte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetz isses ne bankgilde.

finde was schlichtes was mit wow zu tun hat auch schön....

z.b. spawn . solche "fannamen" sind einfach nur dumm...


----------



## BleaKill (9. September 2009)

<rude>

Find ich cool, ist die Top Hordegilde auf unserm Server. Ist schlicht und aussagekräftig.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (5. November 2009)

Kewl Kids Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krakauer (26. März 2010)

*<Big Titts High Critts>
*
oder so xD


----------



## cErIaTz (26. März 2010)

oder pony slaystation is auch der hamma ^^


----------



## lordtheseiko (26. März 2010)

dextro pwnergy ?


----------



## Ykkandil (26. März 2010)

[Charname]
<wäscht sich nicht>


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (26. März 2010)

"Wayniax" hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen ...

Wayne juckst, wayne will das wissen ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shisky (26. März 2010)

Extravagant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Levtrona (26. März 2010)

<WWWASD guys i cant move>

irgendwo im Raserei-Pool


----------



## Square123 (26. März 2010)

Obscurus, Wipe it out,...dann fehlt noch eine wichtige^^

!< Proud to be hated >!

< trägt keine Unterwäsche>


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (26. März 2010)

Ein Hauch von Skill
MOM SAID IM SKILLED


----------



## hawayboy8 (26. März 2010)

derzeitige entdeckung nummer 1 für mich

jesus had a soulstone


----------



## Treppe (26. März 2010)

<Vinyamar> find solche namen bedeutend besser als zB <Masters of Darkness> muss dann immer an kleine nerds hinter riesigen monitoren denken wenn ich sowas lese =(


----------



## Billy Eastwood (26. März 2010)

- Warchiefs
- Hope n Despair
- Tempest Legends
- In Love

alle auf Blackmoore ^^


----------



## Elnor (26. März 2010)

Gestern gesehen *versaut und gutaussehend* nice Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (26. März 2010)

"Mea culpa" fand ich bisher am besten. Mit Namen wie "Hellsangel" oder ähnlichen kann ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. März 2010)

Hm...unser Gildenname lautet:

<Der kreuzende Brennzug>

ohne mich, bzw. meine Gidle selbst loben zu wollen, finde ich diesen Namen witzig.

Hintergrund des Names:

wir spielen auf einem RP-Server und wollten gegen den ganzen Kreuzzug- Latein- Wächter- Licht- etc. Gilden-_Strom schwimmen. Irgendwie muss man ja ein Stückchen Selbstironie für sich behalten.


----------



## normansky (26. März 2010)

Krakauer schrieb:


> *<Big Titts High Critts>
> *
> oder so xD



Du scheinst ja von der Gilde *<krahmt alte Treads raus>* zu kommen^^

Find aber *<Wechstaben verbuchtelt>* recht genial, oder auch *<Spielt mit Lenkrad>
*


----------



## Veeenom~ (26. März 2010)

<NANANANNANA BATMAN>
<I SPONSOR BLIZZ LOL>
<NAVY SEALS XD>

<3


----------



## Aquapainter (26. März 2010)

ich hatte mal gelesen

<Handzahm und dRollig>


----------



## ShirKhan01 (26. März 2010)

<WillNichInneGilde> fand ich ganz lustig...


----------



## Ligthi (26. März 2010)

/vote 4

Subsonic Shadows (gibts nichtmehr)
Brauhaus Letalis
fashion week (gibts auch nicht mehr)
Come in and find out 

und meine Idee
<DUSCHlampe>
geilstes Wort ever


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (26. März 2010)

<Ist gildenlos>
<hattkeinefreunde>
und
<Cow trading company> 

sind meine Lieblinge.. 

und aus persöhnlichen Gründen als Nummer 1. 

<Tigerclaw> 

aber die stehen außer Konkurenz^^


----------



## kretz0r (26. März 2010)

gibts da nich ncoh so ne gilde mit dem namen
<Who Rane Zone> 
oder so ähnlich^^`?


----------



## dudubaum (26. März 2010)

Heronatters


----------



## etchco (26. März 2010)

Grandmasters

NeverlandRanch Survivors


----------



## blooooooody (26. März 2010)

ist dähmlich nicht das gleiche wie beste in diesem fall? 

Desto grösser ne Community ist desto schlimmer und kindischer ist das verhalten von den leuten...


----------



## toast. (26. März 2010)

"Accept your fat" 

Vermutlich nur ein Schreibfehler aber trotzdem hat der Name etwas. Ich denke mal die Mitglieder woll(t)en eine Gegenbewegung zum allgemeinen Schlankheitswahn gründen......
Deswegen für mich ein guter Gildenname.


----------



## Soldier206 (26. März 2010)

<A Tribute To Virginity>


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (26. März 2010)

Bester Name ist immer noch "<Spielername>
 	ist guter wie als W H F"
W H F ist eine ziemlich gute Gilde auf meinem Server.


----------



## Lekis (26. März 2010)

Banner der Sterne.


----------



## Perkone (26. März 2010)

Unsere Gilde heißt <Einherier>, gefällt mir echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am lustigsten find ich immernoch die Gidle <Schalter des Lichts> bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirados (26. März 2010)

hab ich zwar auf noch keinem server gesehen,
aber ich find "Disconnect from Hell" geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg


----------



## Kaffeeee (26. März 2010)

<Equipcheck Dala Mitte>   auf Ambossar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


<Wacken>   auch auf Ambossar. Leider aber Allys, sonst hätte ich wohl auch nen Char da drin ^^


----------



## Anburak-G (26. März 2010)

20 cm unbuffed

Für mich immer noch der lässigste Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (26. März 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> ist dähmlich nicht das gleiche wie beste in diesem fall?
> 
> Desto grösser ne Community ist desto schlimmer und kindischer ist das verhalten von den leuten...



Hast eigendlich recht, ständige Wiederholungen in beiden Treads sind auch nichts wert... mal sehen wann das auch ein Mod so erkennt


----------



## manavortex (26. März 2010)

wir haben gerade 
<sucht eine Gilde>
bei uns auf dem Server, eine Ausbildungsgilde, die Leuten ohne Plan hilft, um sie dann mit 80 in andere Gilden weiterzuvermitteln. Süße Idee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (26. März 2010)

ich habe <Keine Gilde> 
finde <Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi> und <Whine Wipe und Gesang> sind geile Namen. 

Nicht das ich meine kleine Privatilde aufgeben würde aber seit der Gründung sind noch <gildenlos>, <Will keine Gilde> und <ohne Gilde> entstanden was mich ein wenig annervt da ich nunmal vor fast 4 Jahren die erste war mit so einem Gildennamen auf dem Realm. 

was gar nicht geht sind Namen mit Sonderzeichen oder Gildenchefs die nicht wissen was ihr Name überhaupt bedeutet. Falsch geschriebene Gildennamen sind auch sehr peinlich (<Darkrouge> z.B. hab ich mal gesehen, ich dacht ich fall vom Stuhl^^ der Gildenchef ignoriert mich seit ich ihn fragte warum er sich schminkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## koolt (26. März 2010)

<Spielername>
"hat den Größten"
"has a big Pvpnis."


----------



## Toamar (26. März 2010)

<Hordentlich Allinaz vermöbelt>


----------



## Aggropip (26. März 2010)

unsere gilde heißt <Titty Twister>   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (26. März 2010)

OMGWATERMELONYUMYUM
ownd eh alles :<


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (26. März 2010)

Ich find gut

<all hail the muffinman> und der Gildenmeister heißt Muffinman
und <Affen mit Waffen>


----------



## brennpaul (26. März 2010)

<how up do high knee> mein Favorit... 
(laut aussprechen bis es "ding!" macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astue (26. März 2010)

Vielleicht waren sie schon dabei, aber auf Rexxar (Alli-Seite):

*<Sportfreunde Silithus> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
und ungeschlagene Nummer 1:

*<Die epischen Grillzangen> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## fergun (26. März 2010)

*<**Pony Slaystation**>*


----------



## brisiningr (26. März 2010)

"Suck Mike Hawk"
" Peter lustig enrage"
" Gmone und andere wurfwaffen"
" Wants to Buy Epickekse"


----------



## boeggla (26. März 2010)

Gerade auf Das Konsortium gesehen: Platthaun Gang
sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nivâ (26. März 2010)

Auf Dethecus haben wir die Gummibärenbande und auch Harlequine.


----------



## puhbear2010 (26. März 2010)

<geh weg ich drop nix> 

aufjedenfal einer meiner favoriten.

oder 
Rotenburger Kannibalen xD


----------



## Tamîkus (27. März 2010)

zwergenwerfer

Last Try

Herzblut :>

in love

unschlagbar

hordeversicherungen

Gummibärenbande

Vonhinten

allianzversicherungen

hordentlich aufs maul

Gildenlos


----------



## Carn1feX616 (27. März 2010)

mein absoluter fav is vom server ungoro die gilde "ist bei Aldi ehrfürchtig"

ist ne fungilde und wenn man dann noch nen funname hat wie ich mit meinem dudu klingt das einfach nur sau geil^^

wenn ich bei denen wäre würde es heißen:

Gimbholz ist bei Aldi Ehrfürchtig xD


----------



## schneemaus (27. März 2010)

Bonifaz schrieb:


> Ok bei uns
> 
> 
> <Samariterbund>




omfg ich arbeite bei dem laden xD


ich fand auch sehr schön
<will in keine gilde>.. hat find ich was ^^

bei uns aufm server gibts auf allyseite auch die gilde <Meenzer>, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die wirklich alle aus mainz sind ^^


----------



## Urinstinkt (27. März 2010)

'' Der Club der dichten Töter''

Ist auch mal ne ganz nette Idee.

MfG
Urinstinkt


----------



## Kamakas93 (27. März 2010)

Einer netter von unserem Server: Ansurd INC


----------



## Pacmaniacer (27. März 2010)

Die besten namen
Corehound Pak (leider nicht mehr da GL euch auf Garrosh)

Lustigster Name:
Mag Bosse Enrage

schlechtester Name:
Overnice.

Greetz Zul


----------



## Vaikilli (27. März 2010)

<und ein Muffin> ^^
<Die Horde der Allianz>
<Kämpfer mit Röcken>


----------



## Fedaykin (27. März 2010)

Urinstinkt schrieb:


> '' Der Club der dichten Töter''
> 
> Ist auch mal ne ganz nette Idee.
> 
> ...



Wenn dann sollte es <Club der dichten Toten> heißen...aber das wäre natürlich nicht cool genug, oder?

Ganz ehrlich? Viele von diesen ach so witzigen Gildennamen sind eigentlich "ach was sind wir doch so cool und lässig"-Gildennamen. Schade. Etwas wirklich witziges habe ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr gelesen.

so long


----------



## Knallkörper (27. März 2010)

*PvP* *=* <_ein Alli zu mitnehmen bitte>

*PvE* _*=*_ <Hartz V Betatest>

P.s. in beiden drinnen...
_


----------



## Knallkörper (27. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wenn dann sollte es <Club der dichten Toten> heißen...aber das wäre natürlich nicht cool genug, oder?
> 
> Ganz ehrlich? Viele von diesen ach so witzigen Gildennamen sind eigentlich "ach was sind wir doch so cool und lässig"-Gildennamen. Schade. Etwas wirklich witziges habe ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr gelesen.
> 
> so long



268 Beiträge und alle so FAIL wie der!?


----------



## Kanubelkarl (27. März 2010)

Drunken Style 
wa bisher die beste, aber da unser server RP wa musten wir sie umbenenen


----------



## Nania (27. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wenn dann sollte es <Club der dichten Toten> heißen...aber das wäre natürlich nicht cool genug, oder?
> 
> Ganz ehrlich? Viele von diesen ach so witzigen Gildennamen sind eigentlich "ach was sind wir doch so cool und lässig"-Gildennamen. Schade. Etwas wirklich witziges habe ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr gelesen.
> 
> so long



/Sign. 

Gelacht hab ich über keinen einzigen, und die "besten" Gildennamen sind das auch nicht. Wenn ich die in Gruppen lese - naja, viele kann ich dann nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## Fedaykin (27. März 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> 268 Beiträge und alle so FAIL wie der!?



Bei dir ist Name Programm, oder?


----------



## Adnuf (27. März 2010)

Ach Gildennamen die mir Gefallen ?

Die alte Nachtwache

Ansonsten fallen mir nur Peinliche Namen auf Sen'jin ein.

Achja ! Natürlich meine Gilde 

Lumen Azerothii


----------



## Mondenkynd (27. März 2010)

luXz schrieb:


> -Die Scharlachrote Latenz



Wie geil, die Idee ist ma genial.


< Häckelclub Goldhain >
< Wassersportverein Ratschet >
< bremst auch für Gnome >
< Gankstars > (für PvP)
< ist IMBA >
< Freuer frei >
< Ich kann Erste Hilfe >
< White Flag >
< Chinafarmer GmbH >
< GmbH & Co KG >

es gibt noch massig coole und kultige Namen XD


----------



## bloodyPete (27. März 2010)

immer wieder cool
<CSI Orgrimmar>


----------

